# General Gaming News



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2021)

Figured a thread for news would be nice. Its hitting that point of the year where bigger announcements and releases will be coming. This beats making one thread for every single bit of information so we can have 8 threads with 0-2 posts each.

So I want us to share things that have recently been announced.

I'll get things started. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441170459551174660
While on the topic of Platinum, a surprising revival






Kirby's first ever fully realized mainline 3D adventure.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2021)

Gaming news, huh?

Didn't they release a remaster of the SNES classic "ActRaiser" recently?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania released today on all platforms. 








						Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania on Steam
					

Go Bananas with your favorite monkey gang in the ultimate Super Monkey Ball adventure!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

F.I.S.T. also released at the start of this week to critical acclaim.









						F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch on Steam
					

F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch is a Metroidvania action game featuring exploration, intense combat and challenging platforming.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Baalf (Oct 5, 2021)

Sol Cresta. Is that supposed to be a sequel to Sol Deace/Feace?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

Nickelodeon All-Star Brawl on Steam
					

Brawl it out with your Nickelodeon favorites in epic platform battles.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Baalf (Oct 5, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> F.I.S.T. also released at the start of this week to critical acclaim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have this for the PS4. It's surprisingly good if a little rough around the edges.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

Baalf said:


> Sol Cresta. Is that supposed to be a sequel to Sol Deace/Feace?


No. Cresta is a series that predates even Donkey Kong.
Moon, Terra Cresta, and 3D Terra Cresta.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

Baalf said:


> Have this for the PS4. It's surprisingly good if a little rough around the edges.


I just finished the (surprisingly lengthy) demo. If Metroid wasn't coming out Friday, I would for sure be getting this instead. But the next time I have gaming money, that's my next purchase. Strikes all the right chords.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 6, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> I just finished the (surprisingly lengthy) demo. If Metroid wasn't coming out Friday, I would for sure be getting this instead. But the next time I have gaming money, that's my next purchase. Strikes all the right chords.


Plus, it's surprisingly not that expensive for such a high detail game. $30 IMO is more than fair.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2021)

Young Souls just hit the Steam store out of nowhere. A demo is available. VERY unique look and beautifully animated. It's reminiscent of certain cartoon styles from the 2000's. Arcade Crew also gave us the excellent Blazing Chrome. 









						Young Souls on Steam
					

Young Souls is a gorgeous 2D brawler meets story-rich action RPG. Fight hordes of belligerent goblins, level up with hundreds of weapons and accessories, explore, and journey between worlds, as rebellious twins battle their way to save their foster father.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2021)

*Cloud *versions of Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 Remix, Kingdom Hearts HD 2.8 Final Chapter Prologue, and Kingdom Hearts III will be made available on Switch. This marks the first time any of the mainline KH entries will be playable on Nintendo hardware.

https://www.theverge.com/2021/10/5/22710665/kingdom-hearts-remix-hd-nintendo-switch-cloud-versions


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2021)

*Tomorrow*​


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2021)

Not to mention the Switch OLED if you need it.  (Our local store got a decent number, but purposely didn't put them in the display case as yet, you had to ask.)

I am interested in: the larger screen, larger internal storage (save data is always on internal storage), and longer battery life (compared to my day-one Switch).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2021)

Animal Crossing New Horizons had a Direct yesterday to mixed reception.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2021)

And Metroid Dread is doing surprising numbers to the delight of many! A 2D game in a historically poor performing franchise outselling a juggernaut, open world, AAA release in any territory is noteworthy.









						Japanese Charts: Metroid Dread Outsells Far Cry 6 To Claim Number One
					

And the first Switch OLED figures are in




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2021)

Back 4 Blood, Left 4 Dead's spiritual successor, has also released this week to mostly positive reception.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 21, 2021)

Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream details Alette Claretie, Olias Enders, synthesis, more - Gematsu
					

Publisher Koei Tecmo and developer Gust have shared new information and screenshots for Atelier Sophie 2: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Dream introducing new characters Alette Claretie and Olias…




					www.gematsu.com
				



I am looking respectfully


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 21, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> *Tomorrow*​


GOOD GAME
those damn emmi's keeping me on my toes too


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2021)

I mentioned this elsewhere, but for any STG fans, an underrated classic, Gley Lancer, recently hit all platforms out of absolutely nowhere. It's not even a Hamster AA or M2 port. It's very by the numbers for 90's Genesis shooting, but it's full featured, richly detailed, and very fluid gameplay with excellent music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2021)

Advance Wars has been delayed to Spring.
im going to cry










						Oh No, Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp Has Been Delayed On Switch
					

"Thanks for your patience"




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## Baalf (Oct 23, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Advance Wars has been delayed to Spring.
> im going to cry
> 
> 
> ...


That stinks. I have some fond memories of that on the GBA and DS.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2021)

Star Ocean The Divine Force was just announced for PS4/5 next year.









						Star Ocean The Divine Force announced for PS4 and PS5, coming 2022
					

Revealing the latest title in the popular RPG series by Square Enix and tri-Ace.




					blog.playstation.com
				




Metroid Dread also received a new demo today for people who want to try the game.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 28, 2021)

"A rich lineup of playable characters"

I really wish people would stop promising this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2021)

Halloween Steam Sale just began.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2021)

Because this genre is unstoppable, Qute is porting it's classic STG title, Eschatos (which is bundled with the developer's debut WonderSwan titles Judgement SilverSword and Cardinal Sins) to Switch and PS4 in Japan next week. A US release has yet to be confirmed, but are more than likely around the corner. That's just standard practice. The same bundle is already available in the US on Steam.









						Shoot ’em up ESCHATOS coming to PS4, Switch - Gematsu
					

Qute Corporation will release vertically scrolling shoot 'em up ESCHATOS for Switch on November 18 in Japan for 3,300 yen, followed by PlayStation 4 at a later date, the developer announced.




					www.gematsu.com


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 2, 2021)

notify me when gpu prices goes down


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2021)

Nintendo is gearing up for Black Friday Sales on the 21st. Heres a list of major titles going on sale.
(Interesting that Astral Chain is the only 3rd party developed title.)


_The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild_
_New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe_
_Splatoon 2_
_Super Mario Maker 2_
_Kirby Star Allies_
_The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening_
_Fire Emblem: Three Houses_
_Astral Chain_









						Nintendo’s Black Friday deals on games and consoles have begun
					

Ring Fit Adventure will sell for just $55.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 10, 2021)

lol the newest Pokemon has both games on just one card, with only a flag denoting which ones which.
They should really stop doing this multiple versions thing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458163248935718914


Judge Spear said:


> _Astral Chain_


I really gotta try this game out. I've heard mixed things but it always gave me Nier Automata vibes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2021)

Todd Howard is doing a Reddit AMA to celebrate Skyrim's 10th anniversary. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/qr1f5c


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2021)

Seth Rogen Donkey Kong Movie Reportedly in the Works


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2021)

And the Steam Deck was delayed by two months. An email was sent out to folks who reserved it.

Chip shortage is what caused it to no ones surprise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2021)

I swear these are all just cropping up one after the other. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458149649999556611


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458555063534854145


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458555063534854145


Jesus Lordy have mercy on my soul.
Baby bro is gonna lose his shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458850135971364864


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 15, 2021)

At this point I'm going to assume Netflix just straight up doesn't want to put an app on the Switch
its the main app i'd want ;_;


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2021)

Halo Infinite's multiplayer dropped today on Steam as was rumored.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 16, 2021)

Halo Infinite kicks ass
Its audio sounds a little muffled (I dunno what it is about 343 and audio issues) but its soooo much fun. Just wish it were easier to play with people under specific game modes. I'm a basic bitch that just wants to do Slayer
Halo is back baybeeeee


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2021)

Ruined King just released.









						Ruined King: A League of Legends Story™ on Steam
					

Rise Against Ruin - Unite a party of League of Legends Champions, explore Bilgewater and set sail for the Shadow Isles to uncover the secrets of the deadly Black Mist in this immersive turn-based RPG.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2021)

There have been a great deal of reports that Metroid Prime 1 (just 1, not the trilogy) is receiving a remastered Switch port and is "basically" done.

Neither Nintendo nor Retro or whoever is involved in the supposed porting job have given confirmation. But, the news was broken by Emily Rogers who has had a healthy track record for 10+ years. 

Theres been constant rumors of a Metroid Prime Trilogy port since Samus Returns was announced but these never went anywhere. An ex Retro Studios dev has stated Prime 3 is particularly problematic as it would be "a Herculean effort to convert it to Switch."

A *remaster* of just the first game makes more sense given this context.

Hopefully -this- rumor goes somewhere.



			Redirect Notice


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461341158865571842


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2021)

Nintendo is shockingly supporting the competitve Smash community after 15+ years of suppression and harassment. They've partnered with one of the more prominent teams, Panda Global.



			Redirect Notice


----------



## Lenago (Nov 19, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Nintendo is shockingly supporting the competitve Smash community after 15+ years of suppression and harassment. They've partnered with one of the more prominent teams, Panda Global.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Ohh this should be fun, i love watching smash tornements


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2021)

lenago said:


> Ohh this should be fun, i love watching smash tornements


I'm skeptical. The last two times they had any hand involved in a competitive scene outside of Pokemon, it ended poorly.

And I trust no soulless corporation to suddenly have a change of heart after 15 years of viciously low blows. Something reeks here but I guess we'll see. I'm open to be wrong...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461711160588345350

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461454166908416012


----------



## Lenago (Nov 19, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461711160588345350



Glad it has more then just the arcade games, wish pac-man world was there, but oh well



Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461454166908416012


Oh wow did not see this one coming


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2021)

Gunfire Reborn has finally hit 1.0!









						Gunfire Reborn on Steam
					

Gunfire Reborn is a level-based adventure game featuring FPS, Roguelite and RPG. Players can control heroes with various abilities to experience diverse Build gameplay, use various weapons to explore procedurally-generated levels. You can play the game alone, or join 4-player coop.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2021)

Solar Ash's new release date is next week. December 2nd.

(This is just the reveal trailer for anyone unaware)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2021)

Quintessential bullet hell STG, DoDonPachi 4 has been released on Nintendo Switch.









						DoDonPachi Resurrection for Nintendo Switch - Nintendo Official Site
					

■ Story Six years after the battle in Lunapolis was over ... The Moon-based "DonPachi" headquarters sensed a turbulence in space-time. As a result of their investigation, it was found that it was due to a large amount of material transfer to the past. Th…




					www.nintendo.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2021)

Chorus has finally released.









						Chorus on Steam
					

Take control of Nara on a quest to destroy the dark cult that created her. Unlock devastating weapons & mind-bending abilities in an evolution of the space-combat shooter. Along with Forsaken, her sentient starfighter, explore ancient temples, engage in zero-g combat & venture beyond waking reality.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2021)

__





						Quake Gets Horde Mode 25 Years Later In Free Remastered Update
					

The recently remastered Quake received a free update that added new maps, too




					kotaku.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2021)

Uh...
Holy shit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 7, 2021)

Rune Factory 4 releases today on PC via Steam, Xbox One, and PS4.








						Rune Factory 4 Special on Steam
					

Journey to the vibrant world of Rune Factory and experience the legendary fantasy farming adventure like never before!




					store.steampowered.com
				



I'm HYPE
It is time to move on from Stardew Valley. Rune Factory is my new farming friend. I played RF1 on the DS ages ago in junior high school and it was so cool how much you could do in that game. I think the fact that there was a story alongside it having a good combat system with dungeons and bosses made it really appealing to me. Farming and life sim only gets dull after a while, having this mix is great.
I'm so excited for this week y'all. Besides this farming goodness, Monster Rancher 1&2 DX, the re-release of the PS1 monster raising sim, comes out tomorrow on Switch and PC (via Steam).








						Monster Rancher 1 & 2 DX on Steam
					

The legendary monster training duology, “Monster Rancher” and “Monster Rancher 2”, is back!




					store.steampowered.com
				



I played a demo of Monster Rancher as a kid and my monster would frequently get sick or die lol. I wasn't very good at it. Hopefully this time things'll go better!


Judge Spear said:


> Uh...
> Holy shit.


This controller looks bangin'
Its not often there's third party controllers that are actually, well, good. Having comfy button presses and a proper analog stick alone is a game changer for 3rd party Gamecube controllers that are still manufactured, let alone all the customizability. The fact that you don't have to unscrew anything to change it is fantastic; I broke a controller once trying to take it apart. Never again. See-through colors ftw


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 8, 2021)

Sonic 2 movie poster shown off with a trailer to be revealed at The Game Awards on Thursday

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468581182979776513


----------



## Lenago (Dec 8, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> Sonic 2 movie poster shown off with a trailer to be revealed at The Game Awards on Friday
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468581182979776513


And i belive the next sonic game will also be shown


----------



## Lenago (Dec 8, 2021)

Update about that, if this twitter is offical then the game is Sonic Frontiers and its coming out sometime in 2023


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467939667354038281


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 9, 2021)

*remembers that FF7 Remake Integrade's timed exclusivity ends tomorrow*
:thinking:

There's def gonna be some big announcements tonight. I wanna believe we'll see some FF7, but even if we don't it looks like Atlus has something Persona-y to show off, and supposedly BOTW2 is going to make an appearance.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

lenago said:


> And i belive the next sonic game will also be shown


8pm EST yes. I'll see if I can fetch a stream link. I'm not particularly excited for this Sonic announcement. They said they were following the open world format for this one which sounds......gross. But I'd like to pleasantly surprised. Maybe they'll reinvent the meme.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 9, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> 8pm EST yes. I'll see if I can fetch a stream link. I'm not particularly excited for this Sonic announcement. They said they were following the open world format for this one which sounds......gross. But I'd like to pleasantly surprised. Maybe they'll reinvent the meme.


Ehhh...this is SEGA after all...so...maybe its best to keep expectations low...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

lenago said:


> Ehhh...this is SEGA after all...so...maybe its best to keep expectations low...


I haven't seen Sega fuck up beyond the occasional Sonic entry. So I generally expect better from them.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 9, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> I haven't seen Sega fuck up beyond the occasional Sonic entry. So I generally expect better from them.


There was the recent sonic colors remaster, i know it was made by another studio hired by sega, but they are still at fault for being released on a very buggy state


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

lenago said:


> There was the recent sonic colors remaster, i know it was made by another studio hired by sega, but they are still at fault for being released on a very buggy state


Then there's the Atlus acquisition that gave JRPG fans Persona 5 and SMT5. Super Monkey Ball Mania. A successful MMO that was popular for 10 years (bit of a recent misstep but is already being corrected). The whole of the Yakuza series including the recent Lost Judgement. All of the many, many other masterful ports they've provided in their Sega Ages line ranging from Thunder Force to GunStar Heroes and their arcade classics. Updated Genesis Sonic ports with new features. Puyo Tetris 1 and 2. Virtua Fighter 5. They have a lot of PC respect with Total War and Football Manager.

And Sonic Colors Ultimate only really had problems on Switch. There's been a lot of consistent good things coming from Sega the last few years really. Not all to my taste, but popular successes.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 9, 2021)

If SEGA didn't acquire ATLUS we probably still wouldn't have any of their games on PC, and that would be the opposite of poggers


----------



## Lenago (Dec 9, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Then there's the Atlus acquisition that gave JRPG fans Persona 5 and SMT5. Super Monkey Ball Mania. A successful MMO that was popular for 10 years (bit of a recent misstep but is already being corrected). The whole of the Yakuza series including the recent Lost Judgement. All of the many, many other masterful ports they've provided in their Sega Ages line ranging from Thunder Force to GunStar Heroes and their arcade classics. Updated Genesis Sonic ports with new features. Puyo Tetris 1 and 2. Virtua Fighter 5. They have a lot of PC respect with Total War and Football Manager.


I see your point, but at times when it comes to sonic, hopefully i am wrong and SEGA really is giving especial care to that ip



Judge Spear said:


> And Sonic Colors Ultimate only really had problems on Switch. There's been a lot of consistent good things coming from Sega the last few years really. Not all to my taste, but popular successes.


Ahhh i heared ps5 and xbox versions also had bugs  but thats what i heard so i cant really confirm anything


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

lenago said:


> I see your point, but at times when it comes to sonic, hopefully i am wrong and SEGA really is giving especial care to that ip
> 
> 
> Ahhh i heared ps5 and xbox versions also had bugs  but thats what i heard so i cant really confirm anything


There were but Switch was the most problematic. The other versions were playable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

Annnd Sonic Frontiers is exactly what I didn't want to see.
Hard pass.

Anyway. Kena deservingly won indie game of the year. I fucking loved that game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 9, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> *remembers that FF7 Remake Integrade's timed exclusivity ends tomorrow*
> :thinking:
> 
> There's def gonna be some big announcements tonight. I wanna believe we'll see some FF7,


I WAS RIGHT





And the Persona thing is just Persona 4 Arena Ultimax. Great for fighting game fans though! Not my cup of tea, but happy for them.








						Persona 4 Arena Ultimax on Steam
					

A Persona 4 Smackdown!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 9, 2021)

That Sonic Frontiers trailer sure shows a lot of pretty looking environments but...nothing really on the gameplay.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 9, 2021)

COD Vanguard has silly weapons


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> That Sonic Frontiers trailer sure shows a lot of pretty looking environments but...nothing really on the gameplay.


Yeah, pretty boring, sterile, flat and desaturated with nothing to do. Looks like every other bland open world game.
Nice Ubisoft towers too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

Metroid Dread winning best action adventure game as it should have.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

Tunic comes out in March!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2021)

I'll catch up on the Game Awards news once the show's over.

Capcom already released a quick Sunbreak teaser -- the Dracula dragon is now complemented by a werewolf wyvern:


			
				Monster Hunter Youtube channel said:
			
		

>


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 10, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Yeah, pretty boring, sterile, flat and desaturated with nothing to do. Looks like every other bland open world game.
> Nice Ubisoft towers too.


I didn't notice the ubisoft towers, oof.
I thought the environments kinda looked like stuff you'd see in Sonic Adventure 1 around after taking the train to Tails area tho. Just a lot more detailed graphically, larger and more spread out. Considering sonics abilities though it's kinda lame there's so little in these environments. There's still a year though. Maybe SEGA will surprise?

Fox Zelda looking good


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> I didn't notice the ubisoft towers, oof.
> I thought the environments kinda looked like stuff you'd see in Sonic Adventure 1 around after taking the train to Tails area tho. Just a lot more detailed graphically, larger and more spread out. Considering sonics abilities though it's kinda lame there's so little in these environments. There's still a year though. Maybe SEGA will surprise?
> 
> Fox Zelda looking good


It doesnt have any vibrancy to it. It looks like all other 100 realistic grassland ruins released in the last week. It literally looks like PSO2's critically panned expansion.
Even in the more "realistic" Sonic games, theres some style to it or an inspiration. Colorful streets reminicient of San Fransisco and Shibuya. Cultural exaggerations of Africa, China, and Spain. Or just the psychadelic rainbow insanity Sonic usually employs like Aqua Road, Sweet Mountain, and Silent Forest.

Look up any Sonic grass level and you instantly see how little character there is here. It's depressing.

Not a loop, spring, monitor, or ring trail in sight. It's like they're ashamed of fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2021)

And the first good news from Ubisoft since RayMan Legends was announced.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471166275934199815


----------



## Balskarr (Dec 15, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> And the first good news from Ubisoft since RayMan Legends was announced.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471166275934199815


Oh? Finally. It's about time they actually let Fisher have his own thing instead of awkwardly throwing him into every other game they've made recently.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2021)

Unreleased Sonic Chronicles opening animation just published

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473329631189078016


----------



## Lenago (Dec 22, 2021)

More on the rumor side but.
More trademarks for "Klonoa Phantasy Reverie Series" have been filed.

Its very possible that a remaster or more of the original Klonoa games are coming very soon


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 23, 2021)

Sega is releasing a new AstroCity Mini arcade cabinet with a focus on classic Raizing and Toaplan STG's. Many of these are classics from other developers that haven't been ported in anyway such as Armed Police Batrider and Battle Bakraid. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471812454829428736


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 10, 2022)

Armored Core 6 soon?








						Rumor: Armored Core 6 details and screenshots leaked via consumer survey - Gematsu
					

First details and screenshots for a a new Armored Core game have reportedly surfaced via a consumer survey, according to a post by ResetEra user Red Liquorice. The survey included a description…




					www.gematsu.com
				



Never played an Armored Core game before but I'd love to try one. Mecha are rad


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 10, 2022)

Against all odds, the very very ecchi Compile Heart RPG Genkai Tokki Seven Pirates is coming to the West on the Switch








						Seven Pirates H coming west this spring - Gematsu
					

eastasiasoft will release Seven Pirates H for Switch via Nintendo eShop in spring 2022 worldwide, the publisher announced. It will include English and Traditional Chinese language options.




					www.gematsu.com
				



The Switch really is the new Vita


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Lenago (Jan 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


I am so hyped for this game!
Yeah kirby!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 12, 2022)

Its nice to actually WANT Nintendo games again.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2022)

Absolutely MASSIVE gaming news regarding Kirby:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481362064988082176


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2022)

oh and i guess microsoft acquired activison/blizzard 








						Welcoming the Incredible Teams and Legendary Franchises of Activision Blizzard to Microsoft Gaming - Xbox Wire
					

Creators of Call of Duty, Warcraft, Candy Crush, Tony Hawk, Diablo, Overwatch, Spyro, Hearthstone, Guitar Hero, Crash Bandicoot, StarCraft and more join Team Xbox As a team, we are on a mission to extend the joy and community of gaming to everyone on the planet. We all know that gaming is the...




					news.xbox.com


----------



## Lenago (Jan 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> oh and i guess microsoft acquired activison/blizzard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure how i feel about this

I am a Switch player, so i dont play many activision games, but feels like Microsoft is buying a LOT of major 3rd parties. I see this affecting playstation players the most


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2022)

lenago said:


> I am not sure how i feel about this
> 
> I am a Switch player, so i dont play many activision games, but feels like Microsoft is buying a LOT of major 3rd parties. I see this affecting playstation players the most




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483437465469915141


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483437465469915141


That's some good bait that guy has right there.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 19, 2022)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel just dropped out of absolutely nowhere on all platforms.
It's a free to play official version of the _full _TCG for the first time in the franchise's history.









						Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel on Steam
					

The definitive digital edition of the competitive card game that has been evolving for over 20 years! Duel at the highest level against Duelists all over the world.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Reviews are good.


----------



## Lenago (Jan 19, 2022)

Banjo-kazooie will be released for the switch online on the 21th of this  month (that would be in the 20th in other regions like the US)


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 19, 2022)

Its time to *du-du-du-du-du-du-du-du-du-DUEL*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 19, 2022)

Uh oh they just lost 20 billion dollaridoos in value


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 19, 2022)

how
its only been a turn ;_;


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 19, 2022)

This is the first thing I've enjoyed from Konami since Gradius ReBirth. They outdid themselves with this one.
The game is cross save and doesn't require Nintendo Online for Switch.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2022)

Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem on Steam
					

Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem is a new stand-alone expansion to the world of the classic FPS series. Join the fight against Notorious Mental on a journey through the wild lands of Russia, and find your way through this lost chapter of Sam Stone's adventures.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2022)

Holy shit. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486388507618729993


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 26, 2022)

Steam Decks here we goooooo








						Steam Deck launches February 25 - Gematsu
					

Steam Deck will launch on February 25, Valve announced. On February 25, shortly after 10:00 a.m. PT / 1:00 p.m. ET, the first batch of Steam Deck order emails will be sent to reservation holders.




					www.gematsu.com


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 30, 2022)

....they just announced a new Pocky & Rocky game for consoles.  A reimagining of the first game is what it looks like given the trailer footage I saw.

In addition to the graphics update it looks like they're adding three new playable characters?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....they just announced a new Pocky & Rocky game for consoles.  A reimagining of the first game is what it looks like given the trailer footage I saw.
> 
> In addition to the graphics update it looks like they're adding three new playable characters?


Did they finally show gameplay? This was announced a long time ago.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 30, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Did they finally show gameplay? This was announced a long time ago.


Well, they did show a little bit two days ago...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, they did show a little bit two days ago...


Big hype. This shit looks so sick. I used to love these games as a kid.
Hope there's an aim lock option in this one. Love how there's even more new characters than we got in Wild Guns. I appreciate the very classic look to the new artwork too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)

Pocky






Pocky Sicko Mode


----------



## Baalf (Jan 30, 2022)

How did that thing weasel it's way into the game? *ba-dum tsss*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh PLEASE try the demo for this one. These Chinese developers are hittin lately. Between this, F.I.S.T., and GunFire Reborn things are really looking up from those guys.









						Soda Crisis on Steam
					

Soda Crisis is a fast-paced side-scrolling shooter game. You play a mysterious character of unknown origin, equipped with advanced high-tech gears and fierce combating skills - definitely the chosen one for this rescue mission!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 31, 2022)

Sony playing the Ash Blossom and & Joyous Spring from their hand.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488225831331811330


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 31, 2022)

@BadRoy


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489617718009606150


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> @BadRoy


Yes! Finally the beta and main game are merged so I get a break from having my ass kicked (in the beta where all the pros went) sometimes now. 
Was that you I played earlier? I can't imagine anybody else dank enough to use 'Pachi as their name.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 4, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Yes! Finally the beta and main game are merged so I get a break from having my ass kicked (in the beta where all the pros went) sometimes now.
> Was that you I played earlier? I can't imagine anybody else dank enough to use 'Pachi as their name.


If it was a pink Etalus, that was me, yes. 
Well, pink and white anyone actually.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491049195343650817


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 8, 2022)

Xenoblade X Switch please ;_;


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 9, 2022)

The hardware review embargo for Valve's Steamdeck lifted the other day. It looks amazing performance wise. The glue they used on the battery is a bit of a red flag, given how badly Linus struggled with it on his livestream teardown last night, but if anyone's the type to want to do those kinda repairs themselves,  everything else is super easy to get at for repairs. :3 
I'm hoping by the time the battery needs to be replaced, the adhesive will have weakened substantially, but I'm really looking forward to retiring  my switch.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 9, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I'm really looking forward to retiring  my switch.


I'm not going to be able to get a Deck for a LONG time but I hope this is the case when I get it too.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm not going to be able to get a Deck for a LONG time but I hope this is the case when I get it too.


It was only $5 and refundable, so I figured I'd preorder a couple hours late on day one and cancel it if the initial reviews were bad. I'm probably gonna see mine come in later in the summer. If anyone on here got a slot for a Feb/March unit, I hope they make a thread for it.


----------



## Lenago (Feb 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491049195343650817


Rumors going on that something Earthbound might come maybe as part os thr switch online thing


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 9, 2022)

lenago said:


> Rumors going on that something Earthbound might come maybe as part os thr switch online thing


----------



## Lenago (Feb 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


Love this show


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 9, 2022)

LET'S
*GOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 10, 2022)

LIVE A LIVE
LIVE A LIVE
LIVE A LIVE
LIVE A LIVE





Dudes you have no idea how excited I was when I saw this. The peak of last night for sure for me. Live A Live is really special. It was a Japan only SNES game for the longest time, only having a rather impressive fan translation by Aeon Genesis (Cave Story fan translators). Its such a cool game. You get 7 different characters in different time periods and settings each having roughly 3~ hour long stories that are surprisingly interesting for their short time, and because they're so short there's no grind, so you can just keep the story moving forward. The game's combat takes place on rectangular grids where every movement you make the enemy makes at the same time. Additionally each character gets unique special abilities that can be used in the overworld ala Golden Sun. For example, the near future route has you playing a mecha pilot that can read peoples minds, and you can use the mind reading ability to get extra dialogue. The ninja route has you playing a ninja trying to kill 100 enemies without getting caught, and his special ability is that he can turn invisible, which is useful as his route has stealth elements. And so much more.
I'm so excited y'all. It even has music by Yoko Shimomura (Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy XV, Mario & Luigi, etc)

Square in general was really incredible this direct. Remakes of Front Mission 1 & 2, Chrono Cross remaster, and a Live A Live remake.

Also Klonoa is cool too and the new Kirby looks pog


----------



## Lenago (Feb 10, 2022)

Welcome back klonoa!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Xenoblade X Switch please ;_;


Lmao


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 10, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lmao


Apparently they announced a 3rd game but I checked out at the generic body pillow fodder on the flute at the end of the direct. I guess it was that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 10, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lmao


i hurt
the funny thing is i have it on wii u these days but like
i don't wanna break out my wii u to play it
I could also emulate it but last i checked it had issues with the lighting and the file size is HUEG
ninty pls

Xenoblade 3 looks pog though. I like that the character proportions are more like the original game's rather than 2's. Not that 2's was bad, I love Xeno 2's character designs (Pyra qt). Just not my favorite.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 10, 2022)

Also a new Taiko no Tatsunjin game. There's something about its over-the-top wacky Japanese flavor that makes it so charming for me. Also surprised that scrappy little drum managed to stay semi-relevant here in the states.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 10, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Also a new Taiko no Tatsunjin game. There's something about its over-the-top wacky Japanese flavor that makes it so charming for me. Also surprised that scrappy little drum managed to stay semi-relevant here in the states.


He actually just got this game put on GamePass last week.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

So, that TMNT Shredder's Revenge game that was announced a while back?

You all know how they announced April O'Neil as playable a few months ago?

Turns out, two days ago they announced that someone ELSE is going on the front lines too...


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 12, 2022)

I generally dont care about beat em ups but Im looking forward to this one. Looks fun as shit.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 13, 2022)

Deep down, Splinter was always my favorite asthetically, so being able to play as the rat master is pretty cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 15, 2022)

Better get what you want. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493752880733503488


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Better get what you want quick.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493752880733503488


Yep, was wondering when this was gonna happen.

I THINK I got everything I could want off the system (3DS in my case) some time last year, but I'll make sure to check again as this year goes on.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 15, 2022)

For anyone who made the objectively poor financial decision to use Pokemon Bank. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493768777007308800


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 16, 2022)

Nice
Now I can finally upload my Pokemon


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 21, 2022)

They also announced a 10 game anthology including Red Earth and the DarkStalkers trilogy.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 21, 2022)

JRPG fans eating well this year, Soul Hackers 2 was announced and is getting a worldwide release.
Weird that this doesn't look anything like any other Megaten game, but its got the character designer/artist that did the 7th Dragon games on board, so i don't mind too much.
Multiplat too. Not on Switch, but its on Xbox which is kind of wild


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Feb 25, 2022)

Steamdeck launch reviews went live a lil while ago.
I already play PC games on linux, so I'm already used to some of these downsides, but for a new handheld console launch, it's a pretty cool change of pace. 
My queue got bumped to Q3, so I'll have more time to see if any other issues pop up though. Anyone else here excited for the Steam Deck? :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 27, 2022)

New Pokemon game I can't wait to skip! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497938613803302912


----------



## Baalf (Feb 28, 2022)

I know it's easy to be suspicious about it coming out only next year, but I'll wait till it releases to pass judgement.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 1, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I know it's easy to be suspicious about it coming out only next year, but I'll wait till it releases to pass judgement.


Oh, buddy its coming out THIS year.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh, buddy its coming out THIS year.


How can they even stand for that? Apparently, they put less work on Sword and Shield because they wanted to work on a game that ALSO turned out mediocre (Little Town Hero) to most people. It's clear that multitasking and working under a deadline is NOT Game Freak's strong suit. Why can't Nintendo let them take their time?


----------



## Lenago (Mar 2, 2022)

Baalf said:


> How can they even stand for that? Apparently, they put less work on Sword and Shield because they wanted to work on a game that ALSO turned out mediocre (Little Town Hero) to most people. It's clear that multitasking and working under a deadline is NOT Game Freak's strong suit. Why can't Nintendo let them take their time?


From what i hear this is not really just about nintendo, pokemon company had lots of stuff when comes to marketing of a new generation (cards, anime, ect ect). So gamefreak is often put in a tight deadline because of this, one delay cam derail everything else in a new Pokemon generation from what i hear


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2022)

Baalf said:


> How can they even stand for that? Apparently, they put less work on Sword and Shield because they wanted to work on a game that ALSO turned out mediocre (Little Town Hero) to most people. It's clear that multitasking and working under a deadline is NOT Game Freak's strong suit. Why can't Nintendo let them take their time?



1. On top of what Lenago mentioned, that's just the cruel nature of the game-making industry. Whether the game is finished or not, they are expected to release a new game (on average) every 14 months in order to stay relevant with their competition. 
2. They've been releasing the same game for years without any major twists or drastic changes so pokemon fans will eat it up regardless. 
3. Kids are their target audience and kids don't usually have standards for videogames most of the time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 2, 2022)

"Pokemon fans eatin good this year".


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 2, 2022)

I would love if they just took a couple years to make a Pokemon game, learning from what people like about Legends (best Pokemon game in ages) and making the game have way more content. but alas, such a thing is far away
At least there's always Digimon World, Digimon Story, and Shin Megami Tensei games for that monster collecting goodness. Plus some neat indie games!


----------



## Baalf (Mar 2, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I would love if they just took a couple years to make a Pokemon game, learning from what people like about Legends (best Pokemon game in ages) and making the game have way more content. but alas, such a thing is far away
> At least there's always Digimon World, Digimon Story, and Shin Megami Tensei games for that monster collecting goodness. Plus some neat indie games!



I admit, I have a soft spot for Nexomon Extinction.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 2, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I admit, I have a soft spot for Nexomon Extinction.


talk to me about nexomon, what's it like? I've seen ads for it around


----------



## Lenago (Mar 2, 2022)

I played the Digimon story cyber sleuth. Gameplay whise it was very fun, the way you digivolve them is interesting. The cyber areas you explore just feel a bit, bland at times  but thats just a nitpick of mine


----------



## Baalf (Mar 2, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> talk to me about nexomon, what's it like? I've seen ads for it around


I haven't played the first, but the second is similar to Pokemon, but more open. That is the big selling point of the game is that it's an open-world Pokemon. Once you get past the starting area, you're free to roam MOST of the world. The story is surprisingly good if you don't mind the meta humor, although the gameplay is more simple than Pokemon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 2, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I admit, I have a soft spot for Nexomon Extinction.


Is that actually decent? I kept seeing it but I would skip it because something about how it looks reminds me of really bad Pokemon knockoffs.
I guess you answered my question...

You should look at Disc Creatures if you want something more nostalgic. Lot of good mechanics in that one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 3, 2022)

There is a demo for Kirby available now.
As well as Triangle Strategy which releases tomorrow.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> There is a demo for Kirby available now.
> As well as Triangle Strategy which releases tomorrow.


Played the Kirby demo  and i had fun! Cant wait for the full release


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 3, 2022)

lenago said:


> Played the Kirby demo  and i had fun! Cant wait for the full release


Same. It's really satisfying. Dope game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 8, 2022)

Nintendo 64 platformer Glover is getting a PC reissue next month
					

It's a 3D platformer, with marble run elements, starring a glove.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## Lenago (Mar 8, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Nintendo 64 platformer Glover is getting a PC reissue next month
> 
> 
> It's a 3D platformer, with marble run elements, starring a glove.
> ...


Huh, did not expect this one making a reaparece, not saying its a bad game mind you, just expected other mascots first


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 8, 2022)

lenago said:


> Huh, did not expect this one making a reaparece, not saying its a bad game mind you, just expected other mascots first


I like these random surprise classic returns. Like Kao Kangaroo getting a lovely looking reboot this year. Or Marsupilami getting a game for no fucking reason at all and its good.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 8, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I like these random surprise classic returns. Like Kao Kangaroo getting a lovely looking reboot this year. Or Marsupilami getting a game for no fucking reason at all and its good.


Heared that Square renewed Gex's trademark, im guessing they plan to use him  maybe some ports


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2022)

Capcom just announced they will reveal more Sunbreak info next Tuesday:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501107082099138560


----------



## Lenago (Mar 8, 2022)

Stratelier said:


> Capcom just announced they will reveal more Sunbreak info next Tuesday:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501107082099138560


Switch online user can use a trail to play the game free for a week


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 8, 2022)

Im -so- excited.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501226234143023104


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 9, 2022)

ZeroRanger and CrossCode are in this bundle which are the only two games that matter. 









						Bundle for Ukraine by Necrosoft Games and 738 others
					

Bundle for Ukraine: 998 items for $10.00



					itch.io


----------



## Baalf (Mar 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> ZeroRanger and CrossCode are in this bundle which are the only two games that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? I'm seeing a lot of interesting looking games in that bundle.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 9, 2022)

Ok Nintendo. :l









						Nintendo delays Advance Wars Switch remake amid Russian invasion of Ukraine
					

Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp delayed indefinitely




					www.polygon.com


----------



## Baalf (Mar 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Ok Nintendo. :l
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I don't know the full details, but if it results in a better game, then so be it.

I grew up with my GBA playing a lot of Advance Wars.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 9, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I guess I don't know the full details, but if it results in a better game, then so be it.
> 
> I grew up with my GBA playing a lot of Advance Wars.


Most likely do to the whole Ukraine war.

I mean, releasing a tactical war game in the middle of this situation...ehh i kind of see where Nintendo is going with this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 9, 2022)

Capcom's ExoPrimal game looks sick. Bunch of badass mecha suits fighting big dope ass dinosaurs in a city? Hell yeah.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 10, 2022)

https://www.konami.com/games/tmntcollection/

Here's a shell-shock of an announcement that I may have missed by a day or two.

Both arcade games.  All of the NES games.  All three Tournament Fighters games.  Hyperstone Heist.  The three Game Boy entries.

Four of the games get online functionality - both arcade games, Hyperstone Heist, and the SNES version of Tournament Fighters.

Let's kick shell!


....when this arrives I actually don't know whether I'm going Steam release or Switch release.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 11, 2022)

Western Game Devs Mocked After Criticizing Elden Ring As Poorly Designed
					

A trio of Western video game devs have been accused of jealousy over their criticisms of Elden Ring's success.




					boundingintocomics.com
				




LMAO

Triple A western developers complaining about games that are actually good.

Pic related, it's how Elden Ring would have looked if it was designed by a Western triple A studio.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 11, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Western Game Devs Mocked After Criticizing Elden Ring As Poorly Designed
> 
> 
> A trio of Western video game devs have been accused of jealousy over their criticisms of Elden Ring's success.
> ...



"Complaining about games that are actually good."

That's an opinion. Also, those guys are entitled to their own. I don't get how so many people would rather dismiss opinions and treat them as if they're invalid than try and understand the criticisms.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 11, 2022)

Baalf said:


> "Complaining about games that are actually good."
> 
> That's an opinion. Also, those guys are entitled to their own. I don't get how so many people would rather dismiss opinions and treat them as if they're invalid than try and understand the criticisms.


Thanks Balf, I didn't know my post was an opinion until you pointed it out.

"try and understand the criticisms."

There is also the possibility that the criticisms are remarkably bad ones. (They are). The irony of Ubisoft employees criticizing Elden Ring for UI and The Horizon Forbidden West Dev complaining about the quest design of Dark Souls is rich. It's an argument against minimalist UI and the less in your face quest design of Elden Ring. Of course I am going to laugh at that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 11, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Thanks Balf, I didn't know my post was an opinion until you pointed it out.



Maddox ass reply. lmfao
I'm dead.



KimberVaile said:


> There is also the possibility that the criticisms are remarkably bad ones. (They are). The irony of Ubisoft employees criticizing Elden Ring for UI and The Horizon Forbidden West Dev complaining about the quest design of Dark Souls is rich. It's an argument against minimalist UI and the less in your face quest design of Elden Ring. Of course I am going to laugh at that.



I think what's more interesting about this is that it's AAA devs trying to bring down the work of their peers. It's one thing to discuss it, but they're actively saying it doesn't deserve it's praise. Now I don't *care* that they say _that_. But eeeevery other day they're crying about gamers doing the -exact- same shit towards them and they frequently snub us for it. Then you get the salty ass God of War director saying Mercury Steam made bad work because he couldn't get basic clues and sucked shit in Metroid Dread. Now this.

I guess we're all one and the same and they're not above what they condemn, huh?

And yes, it's funny seeing devs that churn out cynical skinner box horseshit every 4 months trying to say another game is trash. All because the UI doesn't tell you every last line of the game's code at any given moment.
Fuck Ubisoft games wholesale. I don't even know what there is to be salty about. Be glad Elden Ring did a little something to make the AAA open world less of the boring slog it always is.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I think what's more interesting about this is that it's AAA devs trying to bring down the work of their peers. It's one thing to discuss it, but they're actively saying it doesn't deserve it's praise. Now I don't *care* that they say _that_. But eeeevery other day they're crying about gamers doing the -exact- same shit towards them and they frequently snub us for it. Then you get the salty ass God of War director saying Mercury Steam made bad work because he couldn't get basic clues and sucked shit in Metroid Dread. Now this.
> 
> I guess we're all one and the same and they're not above what they condemn, huh?
> 
> ...



I can see where you are getting at, usually Triple A devs are supportive of each other, regardless of whether they are on opposing sides.

I sort of saw it from the angle of, these developers shit talking Elden Ring for what I assume is envy really only reinforced the tribalism in gaming by making those comments. I don't mean to imply they can't say something but they do have to realize that if they do end up saying something with a profile that makes it clear where they work, well, it'll of course look as if that opinion reflects the company's and when your company is a Sony exclusive company. That's just playing with fire, cause god knows tons of single IQ idiots still thrive off of the console war shit. I don't support the devs being harassed to the point where they had to protect their tweets obviously, but they should have known what they were getting into saying things like that.

The David Jaffe thing makes me sad, I liked God of War, loved Twisted Metal. Always did. I feel like he's really fallen from grace, super egotistical and full of himself now. Last game he made was Drawn to Death IIRC. Pretty weak game to bookend with, imo. He's lost his touch, or I might even say it was more the skill of the team around him that carried his games through even. Hard to say, but whatever the case, results aren't there anymore with him. I mean, Metriod Dread was a great return to form, kind of gave me Super Metriod vibes, I honestly don't know what the dude's issue is.

Gaming's been in a bad place for a while, Fromsoft is one of the few devs that make the Triple A space worth paying attention to, and it's just baffling to me that they're put under fire for that. If you want their success, make a better fucking game. And you know, maybe stop masturbating to your high fidelity skybox and realistically  rendered landscapes and make the game fucking fun to play. Jesus.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 11, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Gaming's been in a bad place for a while, Fromsoft is one of the few devs that make the Triple A space worth paying attention to, and it's just baffling to me that they're put under fire for that. If you want their success, make a better fucking game. And you know, maybe stop masturbating to your high fidelity skybox and realistically  rendered landscapes and make the game fucking fun to play. Jesus.



I don't even like From Software's games or have interest in Elden Ring. But I've played large chunks of their titles and can immediately say they're at least more interesting and don't tongue their own colon than Forbidden West and it's ilk. Don't people get sick of games where you're mostly just...looking at shit and "Immersion™"? God.

I'm just sick of the current memes sometimes.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 11, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Thanks Balf, I didn't know my post was an opinion until you pointed it out.
> 
> "try and understand the criticisms."
> 
> There is also the possibility that the criticisms are remarkably bad ones. (They are). The irony of Ubisoft employees criticizing Elden Ring for UI and The Horizon Forbidden West Dev complaining about the quest design of Dark Souls is rich. It's an argument against minimalist UI and the less in your face quest design of Elden Ring. Of course I am going to laugh at that.


My favorite response to the criticisms is the one tweet to a battlefield 2042 UX dev made about Elden Ring's UI saying "Quick question, are these settings on or off?" Trimmed out the tweet itself 'cause explicit language.




As an ex dev, I'm actually pretty annoyed by that sample, because not only is that horribly visually explained to users, there's a potential for accessibility issues for people with various eye issues accidentally flipping the settings wrong.

Normally I'd be all about understanding criticisms for sake of improvement, but a lot of AAA companies have been repeatably dropping the ball lately, and they should take the opportunity to  learn from this that people don't like these same bland trends everyone is forcing on them because someone in marketing said to do it ( almost purely because someone in marketing at another company said to do it).


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 11, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> View attachment 128687


Dude I fucking HATE this shit. You have no clue how glad I am to not be alone in that.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 11, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Thanks Balf, I didn't know my post was an opinion until you pointed it out.
> 
> "try and understand the criticisms."
> 
> There is also the possibility that the criticisms are remarkably bad ones. (They are). The irony of Ubisoft employees criticizing Elden Ring for UI and The Horizon Forbidden West Dev complaining about the quest design of Dark Souls is rich. It's an argument against minimalist UI and the less in your face quest design of Elden Ring. Of course I am going to laugh at that.



I've heard better crits for the game, though. Me, personally? I don't like Elden Ring. ...At all.

That being said, it's kind of appalling how cutthroat companies have gotten these days.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 11, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I've heard better crits for the game, though. Me, personally? I don't like Elden Ring. ...At all.
> 
> That being said, it's kind of appalling how cutthroat companies have gotten these days.


The Souls like games aren't for everyone, and I wouldn't fault anybody for disliking them. In fact, I would like to see niche games make a comeback.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 11, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> My favorite response to the criticisms is the one tweet to a battlefield 2042 UX dev made about Elden Ring's UI saying "Quick question, are these settings on or off?" Trimmed out the tweet itself 'cause explicit language.
> View attachment 128687
> As an ex dev, I'm actually pretty annoyed by that sample, because not only is that horribly visually explained to users, there's a potential for accessibility issues for people with various eye issues accidentally flipping the settings wrong.
> 
> Normally I'd be all about understanding criticisms for sake of improvement, but a lot of AAA companies have been repeatably dropping the ball lately, and they should take the opportunity to  learn from this that people don't like these same bland trends everyone is forcing on them because someone in marketing said to do it ( almost purely because someone in marketing at another company said to do it).


Christ, all I see and hear about Battlefield 2042 is negative, lol. I'm more surprised the now-Ubisoft Dev put his work on Battflield 2042 on his twitter bio, just having dark borders around which option is selected would have been a pretty easy fix too. 

I'm not entirely sure how much of the UI design could be pinned on marketing of course, but borders around which options are selected seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 12, 2022)

Kirby Forgotten Land, GhostWire Tokyo, Andro Dunos 2, and Tiny Tina's Wonderlands all come out on the 25th. 
I wish I didn't want ALL 4 of these games.
;-;


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Mar 13, 2022)

This is more hardware but leakers with 99-100% confidence rates over the last few years have leaked estimated board draws for the next generation of cards. 
Looks like up to 480watts board power for and up to 600 for nvidia.

I can't really wrap my head around these massive power targets, it's more than average people's entire system currently, and the way modern gpus boost and demand massive inrush spikes when you start a load you almost need to return to the early 2000s method of "double the wattage of your parts to get the right size psu)

How are people going to power these beasts? I think console gaming might return to its early 2000s popularity of this is true.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 13, 2022)

Christine Vulpes said:


> This is more hardware but leakers with 99-100% confidence rates over the last few years have leaked estimated board draws for the next generation of cards.
> Looks like up to 480watts board power for and up to 600 for nvidia.
> 
> I can't really wrap my head around these massive power targets, it's more than average people's entire system currently, and the way modern gpus boost and demand massive inrush spikes when you start a load you almost need to return to the early 2000s method of "double the wattage of your parts to get the right size psu)
> ...



The craziest part about that is that TDP isn't even the maximum pull anymore. My GPU has a TDP of like 200w, but I've seen it pull 350w before. Which unfortunately melted the power cables and toasted that PSU. I'm thinking those cards will probably be super high power cards for getting more out of those new raytracing dedicated cores games are trying to make use of lately, but they'll probably have more reasonably power consuming cards for those of us that aren't buying the top of the line models.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 13, 2022)

Christine Vulpes said:


> How are people going to power these beasts?


Power supplies above 1200 watts are surprisingly common, actually.

Also, present graphics cards already pull about 300-400 watts (tested with a power supply calculator) and some of NVidia's pull 550 watts already (based off a story of someone's 850w supply not being adequate).

This actually isn't that big of a spike upwards.

I'd still say those cards are for power users, like commercial graphics designers, YouTubers who must have all the raytracing and record it at the same time, or VRChat users who must deal with a lot of poor-quality avatars at once (a 1080 Ti can still handle 60+ poor-quality avatars at once even if it's viewing them at 10-11 FPS.  Personal experience with that one).  I may wind up getting one, if I ever need to go down to medium settings in a modern game (I'm the kind of enthusiast that's slightly below a power user).


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Mar 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Power supplies above 1200 watts are surprisingly common, actually.
> 
> Also, present graphics cards already pull about 300-400 watts (tested with a power supply calculator) and some of NVidia's pull 550 watts already (based off a story of someone's 850w supply not being adequate).
> 
> ...


 while true it's insane that 10 series cards were around 180 Watts or so for a 1070, 210w for a 1080?
Double the power draw in 5 years is pretty nuts.

It also has issues that your run into failing backwards compatability specs. Some of the current cards can work with gen 3 but can't carry certifications due to power draw.

My current card ( radeon Pro w6600) is a 100 watt budget and runs withen 10% of the performance in raster as my previous card ( 2070 super) that used 215 Watts.

For a compute workload extra power scales well, but for games the trade off in power consumption vs increase in details scales really poor... It just seems odd to see people clamering for say 3090s to play csgo and twitch stream or whatever. 

And yes 1kw psus are not new nor uncommon but usually speaking they are not efficient at low power draws where a home pc sits most of its time.

+someone that got something only 2 generations ago a 650-750 was really all you needed now they will need to go get a new psu.

Those kW psus used to be reserved for things like my old dell workstation that had hot swap server psus and two processors and two graphics cards... Or people that ran fx9590s and quad-crossfire not exactly normal use case 1 processor 1gpu set ups.

Its still a crazy increase in power over a short time. It's getting to the point now that you can get 1300 Watts psus. Assuming you can actually pull that, that's 13amps on us power... But most 3 outlet box circuits are only on a 15 amp breaker(again us)

Toss your monitor, a speaker, and you just tripped the breaker...


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 17, 2022)

Two very unique games dropped yesterday.









						ANNO: Mutationem on Steam
					

ANNO: Mutationem is an action-adventure game with RPG elements set in a cyberpunk world, featuring a unique mix of pixelated 2D & 3D graphic style with a rich, dark and bizarre plot.




					store.steampowered.com
				











						TUNIC on Steam
					

Explore a land filled with lost legends, ancient powers, and ferocious monsters in TUNIC, an isometric action game about a small fox on a big adventure.




					store.steampowered.com
				




(Tunic is very fun, I haven't played Anno yet, but I really want to).

EDIT: Goddamn, this March is the best month of gaming I think I've had in so many years. Finally get Tunic. I have wanted a game like this since 2013. Anno Mutationem looks SO good. A sea of cookie cutter back to back RPG's and that one decided to break the mold a bit. New Borderlands which is always hype. Kirby going 3D. GhostWire looks super interesting. I even get my STG fix with a* random* sequel to Andro Dunos.





Stranger in Paradise.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Mar 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Two very unique games dropped yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tunic has already absorbed 5 hours of my life. Drop the game to min res, turn off the ssao and fxaa, and run it through a 240p>1440p scan line filter and it's like time travel


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm indifferent to Wizarding World and I absolutely don't do open world games, but this Hogwarts Legacy game looking KINDA clean. I'm gonna have to make an exception when this drops.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm indifferent to Wizarding World and I absolutely don't do open world games, but this Hogwarts Legacy game looking KINDA clean. I'm gonna have to make an exception when this drops.


I just heared is coming to the switch as well


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 18, 2022)

lenago said:


> I just heared is coming to the switch as well


I can't wait to see it run at 3 fps.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505279634547617799


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505945706061783054


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 21, 2022)

*REAL SHIT? *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505961191679660037


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 21, 2022)

Only took you 5 fucking years Nintendo. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506059917274370057


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 23, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505279634547617799


KINO POGGERS BASED
MY BODY IS READY
That demo kicked ass and I already loved the first game.


Judge Spear said:


> I'm indifferent to Wizarding World and I absolutely don't do open world games, but this Hogwarts Legacy game looking KINDA clean. I'm gonna have to make an exception when this drops.


Also regarding the Wizarding World game, It looks really good and promising! I hope it has all of the wonder of exploration and puzzle solving the early HP games did. Exploring the castle and finding all these secrets around the grounds and castle walls with new stuff to find was a blast. I liked collecting the Bertie Botts beans and wizard trading cards in-game too. I hope spellcasting isn't too far removed from those games; getting new spells in those felt like getting a new item in a Zelda game, but I fear things will be very different with these and make spellcasting and combat a lot less fun and rewarding. Hopefully there'll at least be plenty of things to interact with around the school, and hopefully we still get Quidditch. Was always a super fun minigame.

I must say though...If anyone is interested in purchasing this, please reconsider. Rowling has a mountain of transphobic views, and a lot of eerily antisemetic allegories in the HP books, not to mention House Elves, something you'll be able to have in this game I've been told.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 23, 2022)

I updated my Switch to organize my games with the new folder feature.

My brother in CHRIST...

How did you fuck up _folders, _Nintendo?


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

Activision Blizzard is facing a new sexual harassment and discrimination lawsuit | VGC
					

The publisher's legal troubles continue to mount…




					www.videogameschronicle.com


----------



## Lenago (Mar 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Activision Blizzard is facing a new sexual harassment and discrimination lawsuit | VGC
> 
> 
> The publisher's legal troubles continue to mount…
> ...


Wonder if Microsoft will reconsider the whole "Buying Activision" deal


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

lenago said:


> Wonder if Microsoft will reconsider the whole "Buying Activision" deal


HELL no. lmao
Activision makes way too much money. I don't think there will be inaction, but that is a massively valuable acquisition. They're not going to just give that up.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Activision Blizzard is facing a new sexual harassment and discrimination lawsuit | VGC
> 
> 
> The publisher's legal troubles continue to mount…
> ...


TUMBLING DOWN TUMBLING DOWN TUMBLING DOOOOOOWWWNNN


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 27, 2022)

I was hoping there'd be an Awoofy plush.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 28, 2022)

briannosch said:


> Great news. These games were released in 2021


What are you talking about?


----------



## Vishunei (Mar 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Activision Blizzard is facing a new sexual harassment and discrimination lawsuit | VGC
> 
> 
> The publisher's legal troubles continue to mount…
> ...


Jesus....this thumbnail LMAO


----------



## Lenago (Mar 29, 2022)

Zelda Breath of the Wild 2 will now be releasing Spring 2023


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2022)

To no ones surprise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2022)

Funny but relevant.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2022)

PlayStation Officially Announces 'All-New PlayStation Plus' Subscription With Multiple Tiers and Retro Games - IGN
					

Sony has finally revealed its Xbox Game Pass competitor, an 'all-new PlayStation Plus' that brings together the existing PS Plus and PS Now into a three-tier subscription service that includes up to 700 games and access to retro games at the top tier. It will open for some markets in June and...




					www.ign.com
				




Stupid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508882948237504516


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> PlayStation Officially Announces 'All-New PlayStation Plus' Subscription With Multiple Tiers and Retro Games - IGN
> 
> 
> Sony has finally revealed its Xbox Game Pass competitor, an 'all-new PlayStation Plus' that brings together the existing PS Plus and PS Now into a three-tier subscription service that includes up to 700 games and access to retro games at the top tier. It will open for some markets in June and...
> ...


I hope the PS1, PS2, and PSP games they're adding are also individually purchasable on the PSN store. I really hate this trend of locking classic games behind temporary subscription models.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I hope the PS1, PS2, and PSP games they're adding are also individually purchasable on the PSN store. I really hate this trend of locking classic games behind temporary subscription models.


If they're only going to be streamable, it doesn't sound like they're going to be up for purchase. But what do I know.
Honestly, the service sounds immediately inferior to GamePass and I don't say that as some kind of MicroSoft simp. I don't really think of these two companies as anything but equally average.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> If they're only going to be streamable, it doesn't sound like they're going to be up for purchase. But what do I know.


The announcement says they'll be downloadable too.
Only PS3 games are stream only from what I understand.

Also yeah Gamepass is def the best of the three big companies subscription models no contest. You get brand new just released games on it and its cheaper too. None of this "subscribe for demos" crap.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2022)

I thought you meant just PSP games for some reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2022)

NVIDIA leak finally proves "something's cooking" with Nintendo Switch 2
					

New leaks suggest Nintendo may be working on an updated Switch with DLSS support, but analysts agree the console may not arrive anytime soon.




					www.inverse.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509944649904914433
And don't give me "April Fool's". This is Rivals of Aether, not some stupid other company that isn't funny. Dan always makes big announcements on April 1st so shut up.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509944649904914433
> And don't give me "April Fool's". This is Rivals of Aether, not some stupid other company that isn't funny. Dan always makes big announcements on April 1st so shut up.


Remember when people thought the dating Sim was fake?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Remember when people thought the dating Sim was fake?


Every announcement they make on April 1st people instantly call it fake. 
And I find it troubling how people cannot parse something legit from a joke.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Every announcement they make on April 1st people instantly call it fake.
> And I find it troubling how people cannot parse something legit from a joke.


Especially when RofA2 was already teased at before April Fools Day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2022)

This means nothing for us directly.
I just want to share a reason why Capcom is one of two corporations that dont receive blanket hate from me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509465751975038976


----------



## Baalf (Apr 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This means nothing for us directly.
> I just want to share a reason why Capcom is one of two corporations that dont receive blanket hate from me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509465751975038976


Winning! XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 4, 2022)

Uuuuh....SURE!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510296000430329856


----------



## Lenago (Apr 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Uuuuh....SURE!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510296000430329856


Humm the 2 months thing im not sure...but this IS possible now, they did mannage to port Zelda Ocarina of time to the pc, so i cant waut to see what amazing mods  they can do now


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 9, 2022)

Hahaha lets all laugh at Ubisoft!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512771498200686599


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2022)

...what :l


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514466945847988232


----------



## Lenago (Apr 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> ...what :l
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514466945847988232


Huh...neat


----------



## Baalf (Apr 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> ...what :l
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514466945847988232



It's nice to know that character's not forgotten yet. Maybe Smash 6, guys. (Who are we kidding? Nintendo doesn't care about Star Fox anymore.)


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 14, 2022)

wtf i like half-life 2 now


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2022)

Baalf said:


> It's nice to know that character's not forgotten yet. Maybe Smash 6, guys. (Who are we kidding? Nintendo doesn't care about Star Fox anymore.)


I am absolutely not feeling that model though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2022)

Polygon: Sega’s Sonic Origins retro collection coming this June.








						Sega’s Sonic Origins retro collection coming this June
					

Four Sonic the Hedgehog 16-bit games in one package




					www.polygon.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2022)

Naw...
You can keep that, Sega. I can play these on like 3 different platforms and I'm sure there's ROM hacks for everything on this stupid fucking table anyway.
I'm good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2022)

Something actually worth money. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516830984477368320


----------



## Baalf (Apr 20, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Something actually worth money.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516830984477368320


An undertale plushie?


Also, I agree on Sonic Origins. They're just more ports. Those games have already been ported to almost every console, and by now, everyone's played and bought them. Why do they want me to buy the games again?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2022)

Baalf said:


> An undertale plushie?
> 
> 
> Also, I agree on Sonic Origins. They're just more ports. Those games have already been ported to almost every console, and by now, everyone's played and bought them. Why do they want me to buy the games again?


No, I wanted the ports because they're remastered and have new additional features. We need to preserve these old games.
The problem is...well just look at that fucking chart. Like what the fuck is with developers today?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2022)

Square is selling Deus Ex, Thief, and Tomb Raider.








						Square Enix Selling Tomb Raider, Deus Ex & Thief (And Their Studios As Well)
					

Let's see if the new owners can also be disappointed by great games that sell well




					kotaku.com


----------



## KimberVaile (May 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Square is selling Deus Ex, Thief, and Tomb Raider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Immediate flashbacks to the god awful Theif remake _

Surely the the new company won't make the same mistake twice right?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> _Immediate flashbacks to the god awful Theif remake _
> 
> Surely the the new company won't make the same mistake twice right?


I just hope someone makes Lara Croft cool again.

Deus Ex had a great run under Square minus the HORRIBLE marketing for MKD. 
"aU*gm*Ent y*O*ur p*rEor*de*R*"
God, I fucking hate modern gaming.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521890155552034818


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2022)

I actually want to cry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522193070271639552


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 11, 2022)

OG Duke Nukem Forever got leaked, at least the 2001 build

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523874764091183107


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2022)

Fall Guys is going free and getting cross platform support.


----------



## SirRob (May 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Fall Guys is going free and getting cross platform support.


I gotta buy the season pass, starter booster pack and the ultra reward box to ensure that I stay on top!! People will respect me if I’m a top player in Fall Guys. Hope I get lucky with my mystery box rolls, lol


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> _Immediate flashbacks to the god awful Theif remake _
> 
> Surely the the new company won't make the same mistake twice right?





Judge Spear said:


> I just hope someone makes Lara Croft cool again.
> 
> Deus Ex had a great run under Square minus the HORRIBLE marketing for MKD.
> "aU*gm*Ent y*O*ur p*rEor*de*R*"
> God, I fucking hate modern gaming.


The funny thing is that Square-Enix sold these IP's because they wanted to use the money from them to invest in implementing NFT's into current / new IP's.

The hilarious thing is that even _after_ the last two weeks' news in the field of Crypto, their President's just yesterday tripled down and announced an intent to throw money in an attempt to create teams for just that "Create new IP's to implement NFT's into their games" goal.

Whatever there is to be said about the sale, I think we can all appreciate that the next _Deus Ex_ won't unironically try to work NFT's into its core gameplay.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2022)

Attaman said:


> The funny thing is that Square-Enix sold these IP's because they wanted to use the money from them to invest in implementing NFT's into current / new IP's.
> 
> The hilarious thing is that even _after_ the last two weeks' news in the field of Crypto, their President's just yesterday tripled down and announced an intent to throw money in an attempt to create teams for just that "Create new IP's to implement NFT's into their games" goal.
> 
> Whatever there is to be said about the sale, I think we can all appreciate that the next _Deus Ex_ won't unironically try to work NFT's into its core gameplay.


I don't know what it is with Square because they jump between making an absolute banger to making either the most baffling decisions or the WORST fucking game you could possibly concoct. There is literally no in between.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 18, 2022)

Some redditor got a hold of a rare MGSV alpha build and accidentally deleted it while trying to make a backup.
For what I've heard Some people thought they could have reverse engineered the Fox Engine with this.
https://archive.is/usBEe


----------



## KimberVaile (May 18, 2022)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Some redditor got a hold of a rare MGSV alpha build and accidentally deleted it while trying to make a backup.
> For what I've heard Some people thought they could have reverse engineered the Fox Engine with this.
> https://archive.is/usBEe


News that pains me on a spiritual level. If for nothing than for seeing if Chapter 3 even existed. Major RIP


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2022)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Some redditor got a hold of a rare MGSV alpha build and accidentally deleted it while trying to make a backup.
> For what I've heard Some people thought they could have reverse engineered the Fox Engine with this.
> https://archive.is/usBEe


I mean, it's reddit. Don't expect miracles. Even then, damn dude. That sucks.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 18, 2022)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Some redditor got a hold of a rare MGSV alpha build and accidentally deleted it while trying to make a backup.
> For what I've heard Some people thought they could have reverse engineered the Fox Engine with this.
> https://archive.is/usBEe


LMFAO


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2022)

The Kao Kangaroo reboot launched today for Steam and Switch. 









						Save 40% on Kao the Kangaroo on Steam
					

Inspired by the golden age of 3D Platformers, Kao The Kangaroo returns in a whole new adventure! Embark on an epic journey, master magical gloves, explore lush environments and take Kao through his most grand tale yet!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Ive been waiting for this one.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The Kao Kangaroo reboot launched today for Steam and Switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exciting! Kao's a real cutie. I'm surprised to hear it's on Switch. I'm not sure I'll ever pick it up, I've got my eyes on the Klonoa remake which is releasing in a little over a month for that platformer itch, but it's good to know that it's there.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2022)

SirRob said:


> That's exciting! Kao's a real cutie. I'm surprised to hear it's on Switch. I'm not sure I'll ever pick it up, I've got my eyes on the Klonoa remake which is releasing in a little over a month for that platformer itch, but it's good to know that it's there.


I know fuck all about Kao, but I miss these kinds of 3D mascot action games. Feels like the only new one I've played recently that was _good _was Rift Apart which was a masterpiece.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I know fuck all about Kao, but I miss these kinds of 3D mascot action games. Feels like the only new one I've played recently that was _good _was Rift Apart which was a masterpiece.


Kirby released pretty recently, I haven't picked it up but I recommend it just from the gameplay I've seen of it. It's definitely in the vein of '3D mascot action game' and is a standout from other Kirby titles.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Kirby released pretty recently, I haven't picked it up but I recommend it just from the gameplay I've seen of it. It's definitely in the vein of '3D mascot action game' and is a standout from other Kirby titles.


I've beaten it already. It was more fun than most core Switch titles, but it felt flat to me.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've beaten it already. It was more fun than most core Switch titles, but it felt flat to me.


Kirby is round, not flat. Well most of the time anyway--




Anyway, I don't really have any other recommendations... the new Sonic game in development looks like it'll be a 3D open world game, so maybe that'll be something similar to a "3D mascot platformer"

I know there was that furry otter platformer game that some person was making on Twitter, but who knows where that'll go


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Kirby is round, not flat. Well most of the time anyway--
> 
> 
> I know there was that furry otter platformer game that some person was making on Twitter, but who knows where that'll go


There hasn't been a Sonic game I've been less excited for than Sonic Frontiers.

But that otter game you're talking about by Cadet looked really pleasant and I'm looking forward to see where he goes with it, but updates are extremely far between. Got a feeling I won't see that until I'm 33...
I should see what he's up to.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 31, 2022)

Square just announced a remaster of Romancing Saga Minstrel Song! It was a PS2 remake of the first Romancing Saga. Now it's coming to modern platforms in HD


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Square just announced a remaster of Romancing Saga Minstrel Song! It was a PS2 remake of the first Romancing Saga. Now it's coming to modern platforms in HD


This is the sort of game that looks better when it's not HD.... the blurriness helps hide the fact that they're Bratz dolls...


----------



## TrishaCat (May 31, 2022)

SirRob said:


> This is the sort of game that looks better when it's not HD.... the blurriness helps hide the fact that they're Bratz dolls...


Square put in the Big Head Mode cheat and set it to be permanently turned on :V
Unfortunately the only decent looking 3D SaGa game visually I think is Unlimited Saga. There's a newish 3D one on Steam right now and its fugly


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Square put in the Big Head Mode cheat and set it to be permanently turned on :V
> Unfortunately the only decent looking 3D SaGa game visually I think is Unlimited Saga. There's a newish 3D one on Steam right now and its fugly


Yeah... it's a shame because these games have good stories, great soundtracks and the character _designs_ are great. They needed actual remakes, not just remasters. But of course that'd be too much work for games that probably wouldn't sell too great...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

CAN YOU HEAR THE SILENCE?
CAN YOU SEE THE DAAARRRK?
CAN YOU FIX THE BROKEN?
CAN YOOOOOOUUUU


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> CAN YOU HEAR THE SILENCE?
> CAN YOU SEE THE DAAARRRK?
> CAN YOU FIX THE BROKEN?
> CAN YOOOOOOUUUU


I'm surprised that, between the Pokemon SV and Sonic Frontiers updates today, -this- is the only post on the gaming forum bringing it up at all

They're furry games..!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm surprised that, between the Pokemon SV and Sonic Frontiers updates today, -this- is the only post on the gaming forum bringing it up at all
> 
> They're furry games..!


I mean nothing new that's really appealing to _furries_ has been shown from either game. The obligatory furbait Pokemon hasn't been shown yet and they've only shown Sonic for his game which, you know, duh. 
And I've got nothing else positive to share because I think both games look like shit.

So Future Chad it is.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2022)

Not quoting your post so you’re not forced to see this, but I think the legendaries are really, really hot. If they aren’t furbait I don’t know what is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Not quoting your post so you’re not forced to see this, but I think the legendaries are really, really hot. If they aren’t furbait I don’t know what is.


Personally think they're ugly and I don't usually dislike the designs of actual Pokemon.
Furbait to me would be Obstagoon, Lopunny, Leavanny, CinderAce, Lurantis, Salazzle and any other really super humanoid Pokemon.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Jun 2, 2022)

The Digimon Vital Bracelet is getting a US release under the name "Vital Hero"


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 2, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I think the legendaries are really, really hot. If they aren’t furbait I don’t know what is.


Nah, that's not the human-like shape that makes fans think "furbait".


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2022)

Lake coming in the nick of time to show off an *actual* Sonic game.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 2, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Not quoting your post so you’re not forced to see this, but I think the legendaries are really, really hot. If they aren’t furbait I don’t know what is.


I do find these new legendaries cool as well. I do prefer thenone  from Scarlet, but the violet one has a very cool design as well


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Lake coming in the nick of time to show off an *actual* Sonic game.


Looks highly derivative but it does look good-- not a fan of the character designs but I hope the game does well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Looks highly derivative but it does look good-- not a fan of the character designs but I hope the game does well.


I'll take derivative if it's good. Granted, no one else is exactly doing this sort of game anymore.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'll take derivative if it's good. Granted, no one else is exactly doing this sort of game anymore.


Honestly, a good protag and cast of characters usually makes or breaks a game for me. I can kind of agree with SirRob a little, tbh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Honestly, a good protag and cast of characters usually makes or breaks a game for me. I can kind of agree with SirRob a little, tbh.


I'm just talking about the game design. I don't particularly care for Lake's character designs myself. But they're not so offensive for me that I'm writing off the only 3D speed platformer coming out. Granted I've also already sunk hundreds of hours into the second game and put about 50 on the 3rd game's demo. So I already knew I was getting this one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2022)

This looks amazing.






This too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 7, 2022)

GoldenEye HD finally looks set for release after Achievements appear on Xbox | VGC
					

An Xbox port was first created, but never released…




					www.videogameschronicle.com
				





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534187895388614656


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 9, 2022)

Callisto Protocol looks lovely. They just showed it during the Summer Games Fest. Proper looking Dead Space 4.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2022)

Not exactly a video game, but still fits. Please be good.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Not exactly a video game, but still fits. Please be good.


If its being done by the people that did the otyer castlevania series, i have high hopes for it


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2022)

lenago said:


> If its being done by the people that did the otyer castlevania series, i have high hopes for it


The first series was very spotty though. One season was outright just not good. So it's a toss up.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 10, 2022)

Two games I've been looking forward to finally have concrete release dates:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2022)

Why isn't Neon White a TV show, why is it a video game


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Why isn't Neon White a TV show, why is it a video game


Because video games are terrible
I heard about a Japanese FPS and was thrilled at the idea. Then I saw the game and it was business as usual for anime.

In other news, apparently this was reveal 10 years ago and is just now coming back from Purgatory.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 12, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Why isn't Neon White a TV show, why is it a video game


Cuz it looks insanely fun!!!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2022)

Persona 3 Portable and Persona 5 Royal were announced for Xbox and PC. Persona 4 Golden on Xbox as well.
The 3 Portable release has me feeling mixed, like it has the psp models even though FES had higher poly higher quality models, and some of the art assets look like they were run through a bad upscaler


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

So MicroSoft just finished up a big showing today ending with a shocking amount of StarField gameplay.
And finally 






Also hut whels :>.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 12, 2022)

Who else wants to play the new Starfield game, like, really badly?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

New Blood coming with another surefire hit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536100324536373248


Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Who else wants to play the new Starfield game, like, really badly?


I'd give it a chance, but the world design has not sold me at all. I'm mostly just waiting for TES 6 footage.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

I really want to try this.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 13, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Persona 3 Portable and Persona 5 Royal were announced for Xbox and PC. Persona 4 Golden on Xbox as well.
> The 3 Portable release has me feeling mixed, like it has the psp models even though FES had higher poly higher quality models, and some of the art assets look like they were run through a bad upscaler


Yeah, wish it was a definitive version with FES’s stuff and P’s changes


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> New Blood coming with another surefire hit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536100324536373248
> ...


Oh nice! I’ve been excited for Gloomwood, New Blood always has something at least interesting coming out


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Oh nice! I’ve been excited for Gloomwood, New Blood always has something at least interesting coming out


I feel like first person stealth is looong overdue for a new game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Stratelier (Jun 13, 2022)

Capcom did their presentation earlier this afternoon, kicking off with a new trailer for Sunbreak (two words: HYPE TRAIN).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2022)

Stratelier said:


> Capcom did their presentation earlier this afternoon, kicking off with a new trailer for Sunbreak (two words: HYPE TRAIN).


Do you have Rise for the Switch? We could play together some time, if you’d like


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 14, 2022)

Sadly no Megaman... but still come cool shit and yaaaaaay Gore Magala!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2022)

Oh, GloomWood has a demo. Just learned that today.
Having played it, it's very good. I assume the tension will ramp up, but they nailed interactivity and atmosphere. Lot of neat little touches to round out the stealth aspects beyond staying out of sight.

Game's got a nice look to the environment.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 15, 2022)

Omori is coming out on consoles Friday. So that means tomorrow is both Neon White and TMNT, the next day Omori, then a week later there's Ai 2, Pocky and Rocky Reshrined, Capcom Fighting Collection AND FE Warriors Three Hopes all on the same day.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2022)

Crisis Core remaster incoming?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537172223160725504


----------



## Attaman (Jun 15, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Crisis Core remaster incoming?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537172223160725504


For reference to those unawares, there'll be a 25th Anniversary FFVII stream event from SE tomorrow.

My guess is, in order of most to least likely: Information on the next _Final Fantasy VII: Remake_ part; VII-specific tie-ins with other SE works (such as more FFXIV content cribbing from VII), _Crisis Core_ (or some other older VII affiliated game) ports to one or more modern console(s), VII NFT's (because SE's President is cuckoo for wasting money and there's a definite irony factor for the game series about saving the planet from ecological destruction launching NFT's), _Crisis Core_ (or, again, other older VII affiliated games) Remaster.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2022)

Square Enix has come so far in those 25 years!! Lazy remakes, unfaithful remakes, cloud streaming, IP selling, NFTs… keep it coming!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2022)

SirRob said:


> unfaithful remakes


I'm not entirely convinced FFVII Remake's next part is even going to have remake in the title
my theory is that its only called Remake because it *mostly* follow's FFVII's plot. I imagine the next part with further diverge from the original


Attaman said:


> or, again, other older VII affiliated games) Remaster.


give me Dirge of Cerberus
give me GACKT


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2022)

I know almost certainly that no one else would be interested in this but I just wanna say that Labyrinth of Galleria is coming to the West!








						Labyrinth of Galleria: The Moon Society coming west for PS5, PS4, Switch, and PC in early 2023 - Gematsu
					

NIS America will release Labryinth of Refrain: Coven of Dusk dungeon RPG successor Labyrinth of Galleria: The Moon Society for PlayStation 5, PlayStation 4, Switch, and PC via Steam in early 2023 in…




					www.gematsu.com
				











						Labyrinth of Galleria: The Moon Society on Steam
					

On the outskirts of town lies a mansion said to house the entrance to a maze overflowing with treasure. Do you wish to discover the magical mysteries hidden inside?




					store.steampowered.com
				




Galleria is the successor to Labyrinth of Refrain, a really stellar dungeon crawler where you control mass numbers of puppet soldiers in battles as you explore strange and mysterious dungeons, each with their own themes and stories behind them. The game is legitimately one of the best dungeon crawlers out there, right alongside Etrian Odyssey titles.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 16, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> give me Dirge of Cerberus
> give me GACKT


Well, you're getting Genesis alright.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 16, 2022)

Attaman said:


> Well, you're getting Genesis alright.


I'M READY




The gameplay looks a good bit smoother too without the slot machine mechanic interrupting battles.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 16, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I know almost certainly that no one else would be interested in this but I just wanna say that Labyrinth of Galleria is coming to the West!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta try the first game still, I remember it coming out and loving the art as a big Disgaea fan, but never picked it up sadly, maybe now I should finally


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> I gotta try the first game still, I remember it coming out and loving the art as a big Disgaea fan, but never picked it up sadly, maybe now I should finally


Your knowledge of niche Japanese games brings me life
Definitely give Labyrinth of Refrain a try sometime, the dungeons are so interesting thematically and Dronya is super fun in that Witch and the Hundred Knight sort of way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> give me Dirge of Cerberus
> give me GACKT


Ew.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2022)

Steam Summer Sale is live.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2022)

I dont know where else to put this. It's not exactly news or anything close to complete but theres this really weirdly productive guy on Twitter. He's making a game thats a very nice looking mix of the very best elements of Mario and Sonic. You play as a big tiddy black chick with a killer outfit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535672452226985986

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522947003390599168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459629931743301646
His asset creation speed and quality is _extremely _impressive. It's almost unbelievable. I've been following him for a year and he has the right ideas in place to make a truly phenomenal game. I believe in this dude.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2022)

Persona 3, 4, and 5 are also coming to Switch, and Capcom announced a Battle Network collection!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2022)

Square Enix announced Harvistella, a life sim rpg


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Persona 3, 4, and 5 are also coming to Switch, and Capcom announced a Battle Network collection!


Very exciting news, I'm picking up the Battle Network collection as soon as it comes out. I've only ever played MMBN5. I have the X and Zero Collections on Switch already, although I still have to get through X7 (shudders) and X8, plus the entire Zero saga... I'm gonna make it a point to get through all of those before the Battle Network collection comes out.

The Persona games are on my radar, but the time investment is scary. I'll probably pick 5 up at some point. Probably when the Switch's online services shut down, like how I'm suddenly thinking about picking up some of the 3DS games I've never got around to getting...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Battle Network collection!


I'm about to cum.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2022)

I've never played Battle Network, but a Megaman rpg seems like a really cool way to learn more about the Megaman universe, and the dialogue I've seen for it looks charming. A friend from my highschool days used to love these games; told me they're pretty hard too.
Def gonna give these a whirl myself. Happy I don't have to buy them from the Wii U eshop just to be able to play them legally.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2022)

The collection would be perfect if they put this on there too.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The collection would be perfect if they put this on there too.


Maybe someday we'll get a "Mega Man: And the Rest Collection"
Throw in Command Mission, Legends, Legends 2 and the Misadventures of Tron Bonne in there...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Maybe someday we'll get a "Mega Man: And the Rest Collection"
> Throw in Command Mission, Legends, Legends 2 and the Misadventures of Tron Bonne in there...


"Mega Man Gems Collection"

Port everything except shit ass StarForce please.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> "Mega Man Gems Collection"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Persona 3, 4, and 5 are also coming to Switch, and Capcom announced a Battle Network collection!


Persona is awful and I already have all the BN games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Persona is awful and I already have all the BN games.






Sorry if this is rude, it's just
There are more ppl than just you, and it gets tiring reading you complain all the time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Sorry if this is rude, it's just
> There are more ppl than just you, and it gets tiring reading you complain all the time.


I own almost every MM game, physically and Nanako's/Aigis's English VA is a Terf and a Anti-BLM supporter.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2022)

Has anyone played Rust on console?
I used to play on PC, and I wonder if the console version is still good or not.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 28, 2022)

My biggest surprise was the Pac-Man World remake, that was a fun PS1 game. So many fun games coming out this year. Eager for persona 5 as well


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> and Nanako's/Aigis's English VA is a Terf and a Anti-BLM supporter.


I did not know this. I did know however that Junpei's English VA sexually harasses people unfortunately.
Or used to at least.
Some of the VAs being losers isn't gonna ruin the games for me though, and hopefully they'll change their views and become better or stop being hired. 
Least they'll all be dual audio so you can avoid them entirely.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2022)

lenago said:


> My biggest surprise was the Pac-Man World remake, that was a fun PS1 game. So many fun games coming out this year. Eager for persona 5 as well



I’ve never played a Persona game. What is all the hoopla?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve never played a Persona game. What is all the hoopla?


Ignoring 1 and 2 for the moment, they're turn-based JRPGs with time management mechanics where you have only so much time each day to choose what you want to do. One of the main features of the games are forming social links, which are storylines accessed by forming relationships with other characters in the games. The more social links you have and the further along in those links you are (you can only generally hang out with a friend once each day), the more powerful the monsters, or Personas as they're called, become when you fuse them. You can fuse personas to get better personas, and they gain EXP immediately depending on how far along in the related social link you are. People like them because they often have lively likable characters with a multitude of interesting stories behind each of them, are generally pretty meaty (Persona 4 Golden is 70 hours long), and they have pretty solid gameplay that rewards hitting an enemy's weakness (you get an extra move each time you do this). Also have stylish presentation and good music.

I'm excepting Persona 1 and 2 because they play a little differently and more like traditional oldschool Megaten games (Megaten being the name for the overarching Megami Tensei series, of which the Persona titles are spinoffs of. No worries, as each game is generally standalone)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Ignoring 1 and 2 for the moment, they're turn-based JRPGs with time management mechanics where you have only so much time each day to choose what you want to do. One of the main features of the games are forming social links, which are storylines accessed by forming relationships with other characters in the games. The more social links you have and the further along in those links you are (you can only generally hang out with a friend once each day), the more powerful the monsters, or Personas as they're called, become when you fuse them. You can fuse personas to get better personas, and they gain EXP immediately depending on how far along in the related social link you are. People like them because they often have lively likable characters with a multitude of interesting stories behind each of them, are generally pretty meaty (Persona 4 Golden is 70 hours long), and they have pretty solid gameplay that rewards hitting an enemy's weakness (you get an extra move each time you do this).



Interesting. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Interesting. Thanks for enlightening me.


If you wind up giving them a try and liking them, consider trying other Megaten games from Atlus. It just so happens they have another new game coming out soon








						Save 25% on Soul Hackers 2 on Steam
					

Explore a supernatural RPG with stylish summoners and dark dangers lurking under the neon lights of a cyberpunk Japan. It is up to Ringo, an agent of Aion, to save the world from apocalypse.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Lenago (Jun 28, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I’ve never played a Persona game. What is all the hoopla?


I never played one as well. But i hear so many things about them i am interestedbin trying


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2022)

lenago said:


> Pac-Man World remake








*WHAT?*


----------



## Lenago (Jun 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> *WHAT?*


Yeah


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2022)

lenago said:


> Yeah


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The collection would be perfect if they put this on there too.


copyrights issues.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I did not know this. I did know however that Junpei's English VA sexually harasses people unfortunately.
> Or used to at least.
> Some of the VAs being losers isn't gonna ruin the games for me though, and hopefully they'll change their views and become better or stop being hired.
> Least they'll all be dual audio so you can avoid them entirely.


IRC, The whole voice acting team behind Funimation is/was shit. One woman started shit with Vic because he was most successful than her.


SirRob said:


> I've only ever played MMBN5.


I feel like you played it out of spite of me, Because I bitched about it.


TrishaCat said:


> I've never played Battle Network, but a Megaman rpg seems like a really cool way to learn more about the Megaman universe, and the dialogue I've seen for it looks charming. A friend from my highschool days used to love these games; told me they're pretty hard too.
> Def gonna give these a whirl myself. Happy I don't have to buy them from the Wii U eshop just to be able to play them legally.


BN has nothing to do with the rest of the series.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2022)

Writing and characters are easily the _worst _things about Battle Network tbh aside from the looks of things. It's generic 4Kid's nonsense with absurdly stupid premises that fall to pieces the moment you even think about them. But the games kick ass so who cares.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Writing and characters are easily the _worst _things about Battle Network tbh aside from the looks of things. It's generic 4Kid's nonsense with absurdly stupid premises that fall to pieces the moment you even think about them. But the games kick ass so who cares.


BN's plot was good in 1 and 3. But the Anime's English dub was easily the worst thing to grace the series, It's bad as Digimon Saver's Dub.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Persona 3, 4, and 5 are also coming to Switch, and Capcom announced a Battle Network collection!


Still surprised there's no Starforce included but I guess it's getting its own collection, still waiting on Legends tho...


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The collection would be perfect if they put this on there too.


No thank you, I have no idea what Arika was thinking on this one


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Still surprised there's no Starforce included but I guess it's getting its own collection, still waiting on Legends tho...


What makes think that?


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 28, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> What makes think that?


Starforce and Volnut are always paired up as 2 of the five main Megemen, there's OG, X, Volnut, .EXE, and Starforce, Capcom loves making art of all of them together, plus at this point their running out of other Megaman games to port, even Megaman The Power Battle 1 and 2 are getting ports next month


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Starforce and Volnut are always paired up as 2 of the five main Megemen, there's OG, X, Volnut, .EXE, and Starforce, Capcom loves making art of all of them together, plus at this point their running out of other Megaman games to port, even Megaman The Power Battle 1 and 2 are getting ports next month


Volnutt is from Legends.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 28, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Volnutt is from Legends.


Yeah that's why there's gonna be both a Starforce collection and Legends collection


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Yeah that's why there's gonna be both a Starforce collection and Legends collection


But you were surprised there's no Starforce included in the BN collection?


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 28, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> But you were surprised there's no Starforce included in the BN collection?


Yeah, I assumed they might've put them together because Starforce is so similar to BN and didn't have nearly as many games, I forgot it had 3 full games all with different ver so it actually could fill a collection


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> No thank you, I have no idea what Arika was thinking on this one


This game was great. Not sure what you're talking about. lmao


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This game was great. Not sure what you're talking about. lmao


I love it, But it has it's flaws.


DemonHazardDeer said:


> Yeah, I assumed they might've put them together because Starforce is so similar to BN and didn't have nearly as many games, I forgot it had 3 full games all with different ver so it actually could fill a collection


Zero and ZX did it because the Zero/ZX collection is really the DS Zero Collection + ZX & ZX Advent.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This game was great. Not sure what you're talking about. lmao


I’m gonna be real, mean no hate towards you, I think it’s cool you can see the good in it, but it’s legit one of the worst 2D platformers I’ve ever played.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> I’m gonna be real, mean no hate towards you, I think it’s cool you can see the good in it, but it’s legit one of the worst 2D platformers I’ve ever played.


Still better than Sonic 4.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Still better than Sonic 4.


As an actual product I’d agree, tho I’m not sure which I’d say is better in gameplay


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> As an actual product I’d agree, tho I’m not sure which I’d say is better in gameplay


NT mixed RPG elements with platforming which got mixed results, Sonic 4 is a Dimps Sonic game trying to be a Genesis game.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> NT mixed RPG elements with platforming which got mixed results, Sonic 4 is a Dimps Sonic game trying to be a Genesis game.


Yeah and while Dimps definitely failed overall, the actual gameplay overall is fine, but Arika made a cumbersome mish mash of systems that just didn’t blend together very well. They’re also polar opposites on difficulty, Sonic 4 is laughably easy, where as NT is unreasonably hard from the beginning like holy fuck why is Fireman so op as the first boss, tho the actual jumping and platforming fairly good at imitating OG Megaman


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Yeah and while Dimps definitely failed overall, the actual gameplay overall is fine, but Arika made a cumbersome mish mash of systems that just didn’t blend together very well. They’re also polar opposites on difficulty, Sonic 4 is laughably easy, where as NT is unreasonably hard from the beginning like holy fuck why is Fireman so op as the first boss, tho the actual jumping and platforming fairly good at imitating OG Megaman


Why did you not use Bubbler chips and/ or the fire armor? Fireman is easy.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why did you not use Bubbler chips and/ or the fire armor? Fireman is easy.


Yeah I totally wanted to grind for chips in a 2D platformer, great idea guys


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Yeah I totally wanted to grind for chips in a 2D platformer, great idea guys


Bubblers are 500 Zenny, It takes 3 hits to beat him.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Bubblers are 500 Zenny, It takes 3 hits to beat him.


Assuming it randomly gives you 3 bubblers before he kills you, either I grind for a deck full of bubblers so rng is more on my side or I’m dodging like it’s a platinum game in 2D, I rather just either have the mobility options of BN or a more reliable weapons system like in the OG games


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Assuming it randomly gives you 3 bubblers before he kills you, either I grind for a deck full of bubblers so rng is more on my side or I’m dodging like it’s a platinum game in 2D, I rather just either have the mobility options of BN or a more reliable weapons system like in the OG games


Unless you have the chip before you enter the warp to the boss fight.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Unless you have the chip before you enter the warp to the boss fight.


Ah yes, standing still waiting for rng to give me the op chip, hoping it gives me the right 1 out of 20, waiting a full minute every time just to roll the dice again, great 2D platformer Arika so kinetic and fun


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Ah yes, standing still waiting for rng to give me the op chip, hoping it gives me the right 1 out of 20, waiting a full minute every time just to roll the dice again, great 2D platformer Arika so kinetic and fun


Full custom is a sub chip for a reason.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Full custom is a sub chip for a reason.


Ah yes, even more grinding in a 2D platformer just to make it playable


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Ah yes, even more grinding in a 2D platformer just to make it playable


Sub chips are cheap.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Sub chips are cheap.


Seriously tho this is just bad design, like it works in BN because it’s an RPG but wasn’t designed for this. It’s like KH Chain of Memories, what’s the point of making a system like this if it’s either controller breakingly annoying and unfair or so easily broken the gameplay becomes mind numbing with no in between what’s the point of giving me random cards and waiting if I can buy an item that ignores it? Just let me make a load out of chips in an order of my choosing and let me select any of them at any time


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Seriously tho this is just bad design, like it works in BN because it’s an RPG but wasn’t designed for this. It’s like KH Chain of Memories, what’s the point of making a system like this if it’s either controller breakingly annoying and unfair or so easily broken the gameplay becomes mind numbing with no in between what’s the point of giving me random cards and waiting if I can buy an item that ignores it? Just let me make a load out of chips in an order of my choosing and let me select any of them at any time


I think you fav the chip, So it would be the frist chip the would pop out no matter what, Like in BN2.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I think you fav the chip, So it would be the frist chip the would pop out no matter what, Like in BN2.


But I still have to take 4 other random chips that I might have no use for, it’s just not a good system for this type of game. They stayed too close to the BN system when they should’ve looked to OG and X reference on how to handle weapons


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> But I still have to take 4 other random chips that I might have no use for, it’s just not a good system for this type of game. They stayed too close to the BN system when they should’ve looked to OG and X reference on how to handle weapons


Why, When 1 chip can be use multiple times?


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why, When 1 chip can be use multiple times?


My point is what if I need another chip for a situation the fav one isn’t useful in, which is often, and I just get shit luck on the other chips? The only one that’s good in any situation is invulnerablity but that’s literally just so you can ignore the level design


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> My point is what if I need another chip for a situation the fav one isn’t useful in, which is often, and I just get shit luck on the other chips? The only one that’s good in any situation is invulnerablity but that’s literally just so you can ignore the level design.


Againest Fireman? or another boss?


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Againest Fireman? or another boss?


Anywhere in the game, not just bosses, tbf after Fireman every boss is laughably easy but stages can get real annoying when you need a good weapon for a tricky enemy and you’re just waiting and hoping for rng to work in your fav, or just use invincibility to ignore the level design and enemies


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Anywhere in the game, not just bosses, tbf after Fireman every boss is laughably easy but stages can get real annoying when you need a good weapon for a tricky enemy and you’re just waiting and hoping for rng to work in your fav, or just use invincibility to ignore the level design and enemies


Gutsman is hard because he has no weakness like Fireman does. has for stages just grind up for invis and double jump chips.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gutsman is hard because he has no weakness like Fireman does. has for stages just grind up for invis and double jump chips.


Okay but I don’t wanna grind in a 2D platformer, I want to platform like OG, X or Z so I’d just play them instead, if I wanna grind I’d rather play normal BN


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Okay but I don’t wanna grind in a 2D platformer, I want to platform like Z so I’d just play them instead,


Uhhhhh About that....


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2022)

I never had any issues with chip management or difficulty in MMNT. They start you out with a bunch of well rounded early game ones and you get new ones constantly. Replaying it recently the game was even smoother to get through than my playthrough in 5th grade. I never once had to grind for anything. Buy things sure but I always had enough.

Also unrelated, but Super Mario 64 was beaten with 120 stars blindfolded. I have no clue where to post that but holy shit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I never had any issues with chip management or difficulty in MMNT. They start you out with a bunch of well rounded early game ones and you get new ones constantly. Replaying it recently the game was even smoother to get through than my playthrough in 5th grade. I never once had to grind for anything. Buy things sure but I always had enough.
> 
> Also unrelated, but Super Mario 64 was beaten with 120 stars blindfolded. I have no clue where to post that but holy shit.


Gutsman has a move where he can do a full screen paralysis, So you need a hand full of HP upgrades.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 29, 2022)

I tried NT once without knowing what the game was, saw how slow the platforming was, and noped out.
I'll maybe give it another try sometime since y'all seem to like it, but its definitely a weird game.
I didn't have any trouble with fireman though


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I tried NT once without knowing what the game was, saw how slow the platforming was, and noped out.
> I'll maybe give it another try sometime since y'all seem to like it, but its definitely a weird game.
> I didn't have any trouble with fireman though


I recommend trying the Wonderswan game before playing NT because it's more straight forward.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I tried NT once without knowing what the game was, saw how slow the platforming was, and noped out.
> I'll maybe give it another try sometime since y'all seem to like it, but its definitely a weird game.
> I didn't have any trouble with fireman though


Y’know what maybe I should give it another go. I might even change my mind on it now


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

So a few announcements that I’m personally pumped for: 

RPG Time isn’t Xbox exclusive! 





Finally got a look at Dragon Quest Treasures! 





And the new Crayon Shin-Chan game is coming out world wide! If you’ve ever wanted to play Boku no Natsuyasumi or Attack of the Friday Monsters! it’s by the same devs!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541649464892559362


----------



## Baalf (Jun 29, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> So a few announcements that I’m personally pumped for:
> 
> RPG Time isn’t Xbox exclusive!
> 
> ...


Finally, a new DQ with mon taming... and it doesn't look like you can actually play as the monsters.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jun 29, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Finally, a new DQ with mon taming... and it doesn't look like you can actually play as the monsters.


Personally I don’t mind, looks like the mobility options in DQ Monsers Joker 3 but expanded like crazy. I wouldn’t mind another monster based game tho, a new Rocket Slime maybe?


----------



## Baalf (Jun 30, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Personally I don’t mind, looks like the mobility options in DQ Monsers Joker 3 but expanded like crazy. I wouldn’t mind another monster based game tho, a new Rocket Slime maybe?



I kinda do. The charm of mon-tamers, IMO, is the ability to actually control these big, imposing monsters or adorable little abominations. Mon Tamers give you the ability to wreak havok as something you can't play as in other games. Befriending monsters as a boring human is fine, but it's not the same if I only get to control the one-of-a BILLION human characters. I can control humans in other games. I wanna be the friggen monster! (I might still check it out, but ehh.)

There's Dragon Quest TACT, but even in that game, 99% of the actual monsters that you can control in that game are overshadowed by humans.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2022)

Sonic #50 released yesterday and was *really* good.
I'm only posting this in here because it was a milestone issue, 48 fucking pages, and the series is the only truly good thing Sonic's got going lately.

If you arent reading the IDW series you are massively missing out on probably the very best video game comics.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2022)

Lollipop Chainsaw is coming back!








						Lollipop Chainsaw remake announced - Gematsu
					

Kadokawa Games successor Dragami Games has announced a remake of Lollipop Chainsaw. Platforms were not announced. It will launch in 2023. "One thing that we have to tell fans of the original game is…




					www.gematsu.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2022)

Just now hearing about this.

What a shame. Bernie was a legend for Sega. https://venturebeat.com/2022/06/25/gaming-legend-bernie-stolar-passes-away/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 7, 2022)

Shit...









						Yu-Gi-Oh! Creator Kazuki Takahashi Passes Away in Apparent Diving Accident
					

Japanese public broadcaster NHK reported on the afternoon of July 7 that the body Yu-Gi-Oh! manga creator Kazuki Takahashi was found floating off the coast of Nago City on Okinawa I




					www.crunchyroll.com
				




Jesus Christ. Rest in peace, King.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 8, 2022)

Klonoa is finally back! As a long time fan of his games I’m very happy and this trailer just gives me that nice warm and fuzzy feeling!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2022)

I don't understand remakes that think "modernizing" means "every postprocessing effect set to 110%". 
Could they have blown out the bloom effects anymore in the remaster. I thought people were exaggerating it at first but theyre right.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 8, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I don't understand remakes that think "modernizing" means "every postprocessing effect set to 110%".
> Could they have blown out the bloom effects anymore in the remaster. I thought people were exaggerating it at first but theyre right.


It was worse in the announcement trailer


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> It was worse in the announcement trailer


You're shitting me...
At least its hitting PC. Bloom and motion blur are like the worst things as far as graphics go.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> You're shitting me...
> At least its hitting PC. Bloom and motion blur are like the worst things as far as graphics go.


I personally don't mind the level of bloom they have in the finished product, but I do agree in most cases that blur is awful


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> I personally don't mind the level of bloom they have in the finished product, but I do agree in most cases that blur is awful


Bloom usually strains my eyes. Particularly in these cartoonish games with high saturation coloring.

Also.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Bloom usually strains my eyes. Particularly in these cartoonish games with high saturation coloring.
> 
> Also.


It was at the top of the Steam store today lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> It was at the top of the Steam store today lol


WAHOO!!


----------



## Lenago (Jul 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> It was at the top of the Steam store today lol


Its also second place at the Uk's Amazon ps5 best Sellers


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2022)

First game to earn Klonillion dollars, impressive


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm happy our indiscernible vaguely mammalian boy is doing well. It gives me big peace.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Shit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YGO had too many shitty videogames.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 9, 2022)

lenago said:


> Its also second place at the Uk's Amazon ps5 best Sellers


Almost like Americans are importing the physical ver cuz we didn’t get one, WEIRD ISN’T BANDAI!!!!!!


----------



## Lenago (Jul 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Almost like Americans are importing the physical ver cuz we didn’t get one, WEIRD ISN’T BANDAI!!!!!!


They better start working on Klonoa 3


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 9, 2022)

lenago said:


> They better start working on Klonoa 3


Seriously, Bandai you got enough licensed stuff rn do more original stuff for a bit! Or at least port some Tales of games like Vesperia. Or the original.Hack// Quadriligy! Seriously tho they can’t pull a Capcom on this and go “well we expected THIS much” and specify a stupidly unrealistic launch goal


----------



## Lenago (Jul 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Seriously, Bandai you got enough licensed stuff rn do more original stuff for a bit! Or at least port some Tales of games like Vesperia. Or the original.Hack// Quadriligy! Seriously tho they can’t pull a Capcom on this and go “well we expected THIS much” and specify a stupidly unrealistic launch goal


They are kind of.
Releasing remasters of their games, and theres the Pac-man world remake coming next month


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 9, 2022)

lenago said:


> They are kind of.
> Releasing remasters of their games, and theres the Pac-man world remake coming next month


True, we’ve been getting a ton of Taiko no Tatsujin too! But like .Hack Part 4, Xenosaga episode 3 and older Tales of games are expensive as hell rn, I will buy ports Bandai! Get the teams behind the Vesperia and .Hack//G.U. ports! Or just give Monolith the Xenosaga license, you give em Gears too Square! You ain’t doing anything with it!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> True, we’ve been getting a ton of Taiko no Tatsujin too! But like .Hack Part 4, Xenosaga episode 3 and older Tales of games are expensive as hell rn, I will buy ports Bandai! Get the teams behind the Vesperia and .Hack//G.U. ports! Or just give Monolith the Xenosaga license, you give em Gears too Square! You ain’t doing anything with it!


I can see Grace F getting a port.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 9, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I can see Grace F getting a port.


give me a port of Hearts R, free it from the Vita


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> YGO had too many shitty videogames.





and?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> and?


That's a problem with Konami.


TrishaCat said:


> give me a port of Hearts R, free it from the Vita


Inferior to the DS one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's a problem with Konami.


Again

and?
The news had nothing to do with quality of games or Konami.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Again
> 
> and?
> The news had nothing to do with quality of games or Konami.


We are in a videogame thread.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 10, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I can see Grace F getting a port.





TrishaCat said:


> give me a port of Hearts R, free it from the Vita


I could def see both along with the Symphonia collection some time


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> We are in a videogame thread.


The man died man
I understand if you don't have any personal attachment to yugioh but the least you could do is have a little respect for the tragedy. The man just died and your response to the news is "shit games". It's sad, not a time to berate konami.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> The man died man
> I understand if you don't have any personal attachment to yugioh but the least you could do is have a little respect for the tragedy. The man just died and your response to the news is "shit games". It's sad, not a time to berate konami.


Look at his signature and tell me he cares about that


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 10, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Look at his signature and tell me he cares about that


People have that shit turned on?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> The man died man
> I understand if you don't have any personal attachment to yugioh but the least you could do is have a little respect for the tragedy. The man just died and your response to the news is "shit games". It's sad, not a time to berate konami.


I mean, We to have a section for Comics/Mangas/TV shows. That said, I do think it's tragedy but it's also fucking scary because both my Mom and Dad are older than him and knowing that he died with no context. I have 0 personal attachment to yugioh because I never read those, I feel that his artstyle looks bad in early 2000 digital animation from the 2nd anime. But at least he gave Pokemon a good run for it's money (for many years) and changed children media/toys. (He also indirectly shat on Digimon lmao.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2022)

Oh nooooo. Terrible games by a terrible publisher are being removed from a service. Whatever shall we do?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546202942772051968


----------



## Lenago (Jul 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh nooooo. Terrible games by a terrible publisher are being removed from a service. Whatever shall we do?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546202942772051968


Well, this IS troubling.
I mean you cant play the games even when you bought them from what i understood. 

This is bad for consumers in general


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2022)

lenago said:


> Well, this IS troubling.
> I mean you cant play the games even when you bought them from what i understood.
> 
> This is bad for consumers in general


I'm being somewhat facetious. I know the implied ramifications. I just can't help but not care as much seeing as it's Ubisoft at the moment.
I'll give more of a shit when _good_ games by studios _not_ rife with sexual misconduct and other anti consumer practices/design no one seems to care about start taking place.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 11, 2022)

lenago said:


> Well, this IS troubling.
> I mean you cant play the games even when you bought them from what i understood.
> 
> This is bad for consumers in general


Its actually still gonna be playable for people who purchased it. People thought otherwise due to poor wording on the Steam page

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546537582082740224


----------



## ben909 (Jul 11, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Its actually still gonna be playable for people who purchased it. People thought otherwise due to poor wording on the Steam page
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546537582082740224


ok thats a lot more reasonable for a game that has a reasonable chance of losing os comparably


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 11, 2022)

Plus its still available for purchase as its included in Assassin's Creed III Remastered, so the only real loss is if one prefers the the standalone HD version's visuals; I've heard mixed things about ACIII Remastered's graphics in comparison to the original. Said issues might have extended into Liberation's.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Oh nooooo. Terrible games by a terrible publisher are being removed from a service. Whatever shall we do?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546202942772051968


Oh no, Anyways....


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2022)

Nintendo acquires animation studio that’ll become ‘Nintendo Pictures’
					

The acquisition is expected to complete in October.




					www.theverge.com
				




please make yoshi movie :[


----------



## Lenago (Jul 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Nintendo acquires animation studio that’ll become ‘Nintendo Pictures’
> 
> 
> The acquisition is expected to complete in October.
> ...


Interesting, i wonder if Nintendo is planing to make shows and movies in a more independent way, with out partnering with other movie studios like Universal


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2022)

lenago said:


> Interesting, i wonder if Nintendo is planing to make shows and movies in a more independent way, with out partnering with other movie studios like Universal


Disney 2


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Nintendo acquires animation studio that’ll become ‘Nintendo Pictures’
> 
> 
> The acquisition is expected to complete in October.
> ...


Yoshi but with Chris Patt's voice.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2022)

EA's Skate is going to be a live-service, free-to-play game
					

Full Circle has revealed details about EA's upcoming Skate game, including that it will be free to play and support cross-play.




					www.pcinvasion.com
				



capitalism was a mistake


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 15, 2022)

The original version of Baroque just got an English translation!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547681420797087752


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

I need confirmation...
Please. 
Someone please tell me this outfit is unlockable in the remakes. I need to know.







This fit is *heat.*


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I need confirmation...
> Please.
> Someone please tell me this outfit is unlockable in the remakes. I need to know.
> 
> ...


It's probably gonna be DLC if they add it to the game


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> It's probably gonna be DLC if they add it to the game


I'm going to blow up Namco. 
And the mushroom cloud is going to be a plutonium-239 lined "WAHOO!"


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm going to blow up Namco.
> And the mushroom cloud is going to be a plutonium-239 lined "WAHOO!"


Japan has exclusive DLC that swaps Klonoa 1 and 2's clothes


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Japan has exclusive DLC that swaps Klonoa 1 and 2's clothes


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Jul 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


We did gat the Katamari Prince Hat DLC tho


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550445342579212289


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550445342579212289


Great news, Day 1 player right here-- see you in the metaverse


----------



## Baalf (Jul 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550445342579212289



So... how long is it going to take us as a species to ban NFTs?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2022)

Baalf said:


> So... how long is it going to take us as a species to ban NFTs?


I think most people get the idea. Square is just hopelessly pursuing a terrible business venture because they already put money into it ages ago. So they're hoping to turn some sort of profit from their shitty investments. Having sold Tomb Raider, Deus Ex, and Thief explicitly to chase blockchain games, they almost don't have a choice but to continue trying to make it work even though it's likely to fail. They spent hundreds of millions out of the gate researching it and putting a game into development. They made their bed.

Even MicroSoft is evidently against it as they recently HARSHLY came out against it saying it has no place in their video games. A lot of other


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 27, 2022)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2022)

Well the activity on the video game forum's gonna drop by about 50%, lol...
Oh furry gamers, where art thou? We have TrishaCat of course, but they were the ying to Mr. Spear's yang... and now we're missing a yang

What gaming news can I share? Well, the Hisui Cup just started in Pokemon GO... ...nobody cares about that other than me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2022)

wtf why did he get banned


----------



## Lenago (Jul 28, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Well the activity on the video game forum's gonna drop by about 50%, lol...
> Oh furry gamers, where art thou? We have TrishaCat of course, but they were the ying to Mr. Spear's yang... and now we're missing a yang
> 
> What gaming news can I share? Well, the Hisui Cup just started in Pokemon GO... ...nobody cares about that other than me.


Mario kart 8 course pack wave 2 is coming next week, and its actually getting a brand new track.
Also xenoblade chronicles 2 should be out by now for some people


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2022)

Digimon Survive just came out too


----------



## Lenago (Jul 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Digimon Survive just came out too


Ohh yeah, plan to get it soon, sounds like a fun game


----------



## Kope (Jul 28, 2022)

Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2 on Steam
					

The sequel to the captivating tale of Fuga: Melodies of Steel has arrived! This turn-based RPG is back with a ramped up battle system for more strategy, as well as a brand new event system that gives you more thrilling choices to affect your experience!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> wtf why did he get banned


I'd love to know, although I dunno if that's something that can be disclosed. Unfortunately I don't really have a way of contacting Judge Spear outside of the forums.



Lenago said:


> Mario kart 8 course pack wave 2 is coming next week, and its actually getting a brand new track.
> Also xenoblade chronicles 2 should be out by now for some people


Oh yeah, I forgot about XC3. It's something I'd love to pick up eventually but it's just not the right time for me at the moment. You and I should talk more, you've got good taste in games.



TrishaCat said:


> Digimon Survive just came out too


I've seen gameplay of that... I've made this complaint on GameFAQs already, but I'll say it here-- I wish we got some Digimon games that focused on the Digimon and not the humans. The Digimon can talk so like, why would I wanna see anything about the boring humans...



Kope said:


> Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2 on Steam
> 
> 
> The sequel to the captivating tale of Fuga: Melodies of Steel has arrived! This turn-based RPG is back with a ramped up battle system for more strategy, as well as a brand new event system that gives you more thrilling choices to affect your experience!
> ...


Sorta surprised it's getting a sequel... good luck to the devs


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Sorta surprised it's getting a sequel... good luck to the devs


the devs are crazy bastards and i love them
there's planned to be a third game as well

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503700558208978949completely unrelated sidenote: really proud of myself that i can read the sound effects these characters are saying
(its just u-fu-fu-fu & a-ha-ha-ha)
learning hiragana is cool


----------



## Lenago (Jul 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> the devs are crazy bastards and i love them
> there's planned to be a third game as well
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503700558208978949completely unrelated sidenote: really proud of myself that i can read the sound effects these characters are saying
> ...


A third game as well? 
This is still part of the "Little Tail Bronx" i take it


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2022)

Lenago said:


> A third game as well?
> This is still part of the "Little Tail Bronx" i take it


Yes and yes 
The fuga games take place a couple hundred years before Tail Concerto and Solatorobo


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Lenago said:


> A third game as well?
> This is still part of the "Little Tail Bronx" i take it


A fox  of culture I see


----------



## Lenago (Jul 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Yes and yes
> The fuga games take place a couple hundred years before Tail Concerto and Solatorobo


Ahhh i kind of knew it was part of the same series, but did not know it took place in the past. Neat


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Fuga: Melodies of Steel 2 on Steam
> 
> 
> The sequel to the captivating tale of Fuga: Melodies of Steel has arrived! This turn-based RPG is back with a ramped up battle system for more strategy, as well as a brand new event system that gives you more thrilling choices to affect your experience!
> ...


Cool! I still wish CyberConnect would remaster Silent Bomber


----------



## Balskarr (Aug 1, 2022)

Average_Lurker said:


> Cool! I still wish CyberConnect would remaster Silent Bomber


That's uhh... Woah. Hearing that name alone really takes me back.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2022)

Save 30% on Frogun on Steam
					

Join Renata as she adventures across a world of mystical ruins with the titular FROGUN! Frogun is an old-school platformer with the soul of the PS1/N64 era, in which your frog-shaped grappling hook is a your best friend!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 5, 2022)

(In a monotone voice) Oh my god who could have seen this coming? Seriously tho glad to have it on new consoles but I hope you can turn that smoothing off, I'll still get it for the new stuff.






Also weird spinoff of Gal Gun starring the sisters of Double Peace in a Castlevania Portrait of Sorrow kinda game from out of literal nowhere, but it looks cool


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2022)

I’m interested in the Tactics Ogre remake, I’ve never played the series but I grew up with Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and it’s one of my favorite games

Too bad it releases so close to Pokemon, which is a bigger priority for me

On that note, I was interested in Triangle Strategy, I know I’d like it because I grew up with Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and it’s one of my favorite games

Too bad it released so close to Pokemon, which was a bigger priority for me

I’ll get them both on sale some day, probably


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 5, 2022)

Apparently the real reason Square sold its Western studios is that they felt they worsened their Japanese game sales, and that due to development costs, they want to focus their resources on their Japanese titles.


			https://www.eurogamer.net/square-enix-feared-western-studios-cannibalised-sales-of-japanese-gamess
		


I dunno how having western published games hurts Japanese games sales, but if their goal is to focus their resources on their Japanese branch titles I'm all for it.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 5, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I’m interested in the Tactics Ogre remake, I’ve never played the series but I grew up with Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and it’s one of my favorite games
> 
> Too bad it releases so close to Pokemon, which is a bigger priority for me
> 
> ...


I def recommend the original FF Tactics, I really like Advance but Tactics 1 is just the best in the series, it's amazing. Also, glad you can see the good in Pokemon still, after loving Sun and Moon but hating most of Sword and Sheild I just can't get excited for the new one personally, glad people are excited tho


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> I def recommend the original FF Tactics, I really like Advance but Tactics 1 is just the best in the series, it's amazing. Also, glad you can see the good in Pokemon still, after loving Sun and Moon but hating most of Sword and Sheild I just can't get excited for the new one personally, glad people are excited tho


I’ll definitely play FF Tactics if they put it on a console that I own (that isn’t a mobile device)


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 5, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I’ll definitely play FF Tactics if they put it on a console that I own (that isn’t a mobile device)


I wouldn't be surprised if we get a similar remaster of the PSP remake just like this Tactics Ogre remaster


----------



## Lenago (Aug 6, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I’m interested in the Tactics Ogre remake, I’ve never played the series but I grew up with Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and it’s one of my favorite games
> 
> Too bad it releases so close to Pokemon, which is a bigger priority for me
> 
> ...


My main focus in games is the new pokemon as well. The game looks fun, to explore


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 8, 2022)

Just go to the news sites cuz there's been WAY too much stuff announced at EVO to list here lol


----------



## Lenago (Aug 8, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Just go to the news sites cuz there's been WAY too much stuff announced at EVO to list here lol


A new Tekken was teased right? Or so thats what i understood beforee going to bed


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2022)

Juri was VERY HORNY and I feel bad for Kimberly with all the spraypaint fumes she’s inhaling


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 8, 2022)

Lenago said:


> A new Tekken was teased right? Or so thats what i understood beforee going to bed


Most likely, it was literally just a 10 second clip od high detail Kazuya looking at the camera and the announcer saying get ready, so we don't know for sure but it's pretty likely


----------



## Attaman (Aug 8, 2022)

Of note, since FFT was brought up earlier, there's a moderate bit of difference between the original _Final Fantasy Tactics_ and the _War of the Lions_ version.

Different localization teams (meaning differences in dialogue, and different people swear by different versions' choices), more classes and content in the latter, cutscene variations...

Overall they're the same game, but worth pointing out none the less as it does come up in a couple spots.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm so fucking ready.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557230758883909633


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2022)

What. Is. *This.*







How do you make a character this horrible to look at?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> What. Is. *This.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sort of... shocking, the first time you look at it. And the second time. But she gets better the more you look at her.
Actually I just noticed her open-toe socks. Nevermind. She gets worse.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2022)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this one. Erik and Mia from DQ11 get their own game. 

It's like Dragon Quest Monsters meets Great Cave Offensive which is pretty neat.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 11, 2022)

Also belatedly,


TrishaCat said:


> Apparently the real reason Square sold its Western studios is that they felt they worsened their Japanese game sales, and that due to development costs, they want to focus their resources on their Japanese titles.
> 
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/square-enix-feared-western-studios-cannibalised-sales-of-japanese-gamess
> ...


Fairly certain this is Square-Enix trying to save face and reassure investors going into a new quarter, seeing as how earlier in the year they said they were explicitly doing it to fund NFT related projects (including new IP's) since they considered such to be a more profitable use of their funds.

"No, no. We misspoke. We just meant it as an _example_," blubbering to assure investors that their money is safe and that they didn't really just give up a bunch of IP's to invest in a market that's at twelve month low." Shareholders are pretty terrible, but at the end of the day they tend to chiefly be concerned about their money and "We sold a bunch of IP's to invest in a crashing product / service" sounds a lot like "We made a terrible business decision". Or, worse, "We are injecting volatility into our business projections."


----------



## Baalf (Aug 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned this one. Erik and Mia from DQ11 get their own game.
> 
> It's like Dragon Quest Monsters meets Great Cave Offensive which is pretty neat.


I'm disappointed that we don't get an actual Dragon Quest Monsters game, but if they actually let you control them monsters in this, that would make up for it in my opinion.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 11, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It's sort of... shocking, the first time you look at it. And the second time. But she gets better the more you look at her.
> Actually I just noticed her open-toe socks. Nevermind. She gets worse.


oh i am sure it will grown on people......i think.......good heavens..you can play tic-tac-toe on that forehead...i mean h-heh it aint so bad


----------



## SolDirix (Aug 11, 2022)

I am so stoked for the next Phasmophobia update. Fall is gonna be fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2022)

Spark 3 came out early today.
And holy *s  h  i  t.*

@u@


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 16, 2022)

New 2D Zelda clone is out








						Blossom Tales II: The Minotaur Prince on Steam
					

The Minotaur King has returned...and it's all your fault! Lily's back for a new "classic" action-adventure set hundreds of years after The Sleeping King!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 16, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I'm disappointed that we don't get an actual Dragon Quest Monsters game, but if they actually let you control them monsters in this, that would make up for it in my opinion.


The dynasty warriors game based on Dragon quest. Had coins you could collect allowing you to control monsters (even though it was like 5 minutes).

Total War Warhammer 3 - Mega campaign where you have all the 3 games combined. Sounds like fun. When it is released (SOON)


----------



## Baalf (Aug 16, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> The dynasty warriors game based on Dragon quest. Had coins you could collect allowing you to control monsters (even though it was like 5 minutes).
> 
> Total War Warhammer 3 - Mega campaign where you have all the 3 games combined. Sounds like fun. When it is released (SOON)


It's not the same, tbh. They aren't really there, they're just magic.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> New 2D Zelda clone is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like the sister of the character from that game Judge Spear is gushing over


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 16, 2022)

Baalf said:


> It's not the same, tbh. They aren't really there, they're just magic.


I know it isn't the same. It was the reason i had gave a negative review to that dragon quest game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 17, 2022)

Valve please fuck off
Valve has banned the upcoming sciadv visual novel Chaos;Head Noah from release. This is the 2nd time they've banned a game I was really interested in (the first being Dungeon Travelers 2, a pc port of the vita game by the same name)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559814054629220354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559965550087774209


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Valve please fuck off
> Valve has banned the upcoming sciadv visual novel Chaos;Head Noah from release. This is the 2nd time they've banned a game I was really interested in (the first being Dungeon Travelers 2, a pc port of the vita game by the same name)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559814054629220354
> ...


Since I'm afraid to have it in my search history, why did Steam ban the game?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Since I'm afraid to have it in my search history, why did Steam ban the game?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559815359628251136Basically the characters are wearing school uniforms and the game has gore and sexual content, which usually results in a ban for VNs specifically on Steam.
The thing is, the game is rated M by ESRB, and 16+ by PEGI. It'll be on store shelves in Walmart and Gamestop for Switch. Itd also a rather major title, being in the same universeish as stuff like Steins;Gate, and it even has an anime.








						ChäoS;HEAd
					

Throughout Shibuya, a series of murders dubbed the "New Generation Madness" gained widespread attention As these crimes gained infamy, they became a hot topic of discussion among the people of the area. Nonetheless, these "New Gen" murders do not capture the interest of Takumi Nishijou, a high...




					myanimelist.net


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559815359628251136Basically the characters are wearing school uniforms and the game has gore and sexual content, which usually results in a ban for VNs specifically on Steam.
> The thing is, the game is rated M by ESRB, and 16+ by PEGI. It'll be on store shelves in Walmart and Gamestop for Switch


Huh, given that DDLC is on Steam that is kinda surprising. That game has those themes and more!


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 17, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559815359628251136Basically the characters are wearing school uniforms and the game has gore and sexual content, which usually results in a ban for VNs specifically on Steam.
> The thing is, the game is rated M by ESRB, and 16+ by PEGI. It'll be on store shelves in Walmart and Gamestop for Switch. Itd also a rather major title, being in the same universeish as stuff like Steins;Gate, and it even has an anime.
> 
> 
> ...


So fuckin stupid that this can't be on Steam but shit like Hatred can. Excited to actually play them tho, Anonymous; Code too! Now if only we could get the original ver of Steins; Gate on Switch and not Elite...


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 17, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Juri was VERY HORNY and I feel bad for Kimberly with all the spraypaint fumes she’s inhaling


Capcom knows Juri players so well


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2022)

GunFire Reborn is finally getting it's first post launch DLC. Strongly recommend the game. Surprised me when it was new. https://store.steampowered.com/app/2111850/Gunfire_Reborn__Visitors_of_Spirit_Realm/


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice to see more of these classic arcade titles getting ported. Very few developers put out as many games as Toaplan but most are not ported.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 22, 2022)

GRAVITY RUSH MOVIE








						Gravity Rush movie in development - Gematsu
					

A movie based on the 2012-released open-world action adventure game Gravity Rush is in development at PlayStation Productions and Scott Free Productions, according to a Deadline report.




					www.gematsu.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Im -so- excited.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501226234143023104


I was going through this thread looking for some announced games I forgot about. Just want to let everyone know that 8BitDo knocked this one out of the park.
It's only wired, but this controller is a fantastic PC option for a shockingly competitive price. $45 is getting you the best, modern controller you can get for your computer (or XBox).

100% recommend if you're in the market for this style pad. I fucking *love *this company, bro.


----------



## Akima (Aug 22, 2022)

Splatoon 3 world test fire is in not even a week away


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 22, 2022)

So Bloodstained Ritual of the Night, a game I really really like, Is getting a surprise crossover update tomorrow with...Journey, for some reason. I'm excited and love Journey but it's certainly an odd choice, the past crossovers made a lot more sense, still excited tho!

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/b...73/?ftag=CAD-01-10abi2f&utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561956497952833536
Probably the quickest Disgaea announcement ever? I don't think 6 is even a year old yet


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561956497952833536
> Probably the quickest Disgaea announcement ever? I don't think 6 is even a year old yet


That's really bizarre. Why can't _my _favorite niche franchises get this kind of treatment?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> That's really bizarre. Why can't _my _favorite niche franchises get this kind of treatment?


What niche franchise do you want a new game in? Don't say Star Fox


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> What niche franchise do you want a new game in? Don't say Star Fox


Golden Sun


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Golden Sun


Me too
;_;


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 23, 2022)

November 8 release date


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Golden Sun


NO! ONLY MARIO SPORTS GAMES!!!


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> That's really bizarre. Why can't _my _favorite niche franchises get this kind of treatment?


Who knows, they could have a Disgaea 5 Complete or Fire Emblem Awakening moment, I know plenty of niche series I want to make a return...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2022)

I don't...know where to post this. But like, ok, you guys are weird?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561547086641766405


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 23, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Who knows, they could have a Disgaea 5 Complete or Fire Emblem Awakening moment, I know plenty of niche series I want to make a return...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562113034881048577
SPEAKING OF WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Golden Sun


Because it's bad and no one wants it.


----------



## Baalf (Aug 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Because it's bad and no one wants it.


I remember playing the first two on my GBA for a while, and they really felt like Graphics over gameplay.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Oh yes, Golden Sun is terrible, almost as bad as modern Fire Emblem, Pokemon, Smash online, Breath of the Wild and all the other games Rob likes, I agree.

There's a point where people's opinions seem less like they're genuine and more that they're trying to troll me specifically


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh yes, Golden Sun is terrible, almost as bad as modern Fire Emblem, Pokemon, Smash online, Breath of the Wild and all the other games Rob likes, I agree.
> 
> There's a point where people's opinions seem less like they're genuine and more that they're trying to troll me specifically


Barring Golden Sun, those games are extremely popular so of course there will also be more people that dislike them.

Less people will say "Blazing Chrome is shit" because no one knows about it.
I think Impact dislikes a lot of things most of us have talked about.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I remember playing the first two on my GBA for a while, and they really felt like Graphics over gameplay.


Here's the thing, By 2001 standards (Which is the GBA's first year) It looked nice. But at the time,  A lot of JRPG were moving away from the turn based formula that Dragon Quest made in favor for being more action oriented (MegaMan Battle Network, Mario & Luigi SSS, Final Fantasy X, Kingdom Hearts, Paper Mario, Tales of comes to mind) That and the fact that Golden Sun's cut scene can last over 5 minutes is more than enough to turn away a franchise. (Battle Network 1 was a launch title in japan and it looked better than GS1 did.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

Golden Sun talking too much and then not having some kind of journal system kept me from completing it.
The gameplay isnt even like...bad. From what I remember anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Golden Sun talking too much and then not having some kind of journal system kept me from completing it.
> The gameplay isnt even like...bad. From what I remember anyway.


What I'm saying it's brings nothing new to the table. I forget about it's basic bitch tier zelda ripoff style puzzles.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Barring Golden Sun, those games are extremely popular so of course there will also be more people that dislike them.
> 
> Less people will say "Blazing Chrome is shit" because no one knows about it.
> I think Impact dislikes a lot of things most of us have talked about.


I'm pretty sure you have expressed distaste in every game I mentioned above, lol. I did have to look up your comment on Breath of the Wild to make sure. I'm not even gonna bother trying to argue with Impact because that's a lost cause. It baffles me that people see Zelda-like gameplay and think that's a bad thing when Zelda is consistently one of the highest quality series in gaming.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> when Zelda is consistently one of the highest quality series in gaming.


Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess says otherwise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I'm pretty sure you have expressed distaste in every game I mentioned above, lol. I did have to look up your comment on Breath of the Wild to make sure. I'm not even gonna bother trying to argue with Impact because that's a lost cause. It baffles me that people see Zelda-like gameplay and think that's a bad thing when Zelda is consistently one of the highest quality series in gaming.


I've been shitting on Wild since before you even returned to the forum. Its not an opinion that I expected to have nor is it one to spite specifically you. I genuinely was excited for it and thought I was going to adore it.

And I didn't. I dont know what you want me to say.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've been shitting on Wild since before you even returned to the forum. Its not an opinion that I expected to have nor is it one to spite specifically you. I genuinely was excited for it and thought I was going to adore it.
> 
> And I didn't. I dont know what you want me to say.


I don't understand how he got mixed up with me and you since I love BotW.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess says otherwise.


There's no winning an argument against you, if you said the sky was green there wouldn't be anything I could say that would convince you otherwise


Judge Spear said:


> I've been shitting on Wild since before you even returned to the forum. Its not an opinion that I expected to have nor is it one to spite specifically you. I genuinely was excited for it and thought I was going to adore it.
> 
> And I didn't. I dont know what you want me to say.


You know what, I'm not gonna get into it any further. I have a feeling that it might be a sensitive topic and so I'll back off. I'll just say that the consistent opposing opinions between us on games is something I'm very aware of.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm just not understanding the frustration.
A guy doesnt like a game that trillions of others did. So what, bro?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> There's no winning an argument against you, if you said the sky was green there wouldn't be anything I could say that would convince you otherwise
> 
> You know what, I'm not gonna get into it any further. I have a feeling that it might be a sensitive topic and so I'll back off. I'll just say that the consistent opposing opinions between us on games is something I'm very aware of.


I feel like you need to play more Non-Nintendo games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I feel like you need to play more Non-Nintendo games.


Most of my main enjoyment for the hobby over the last decade comes from every angle but Nintendo. It's sad to say that because they were all I really knew for 10 years. 

Not that it was...hard to just find other shit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Most of my main enjoyment for the hobby over the last decade comes from every angle but Nintendo. It's sad to say that because they were all I really knew for 10 years.
> 
> Not that it was...hard to just find other shit.


Right now, I'm playing Okami because everyone on the internet compares it to Twilight Princess.  And it's so much better than Zelda at the gen, So I can't help to think to ask why did TP fucked up so badly?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm just not understanding the frustration.
> A guy doesnt like a game that trillions of others did. So what, bro?


A guy, that is one of maybe a dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, actively dislikes like the majority of the games that _one specific person,_ who is also among the dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, does. This is somehow despite both of them having very similar tastes in games. That will lead to arguments. I'm sure you are earnest in your opinions, but it just seems to happen time and time again across a wide variety of genres. It's just an observation, and the thing to do is more on me than it is on you, which is, "assume Judge Spear doesn't like thing I like and don't take him seriously when he expresses he doesn't like thing that I like, and if he doesn't like something that I like, then that's not really a matter of me having poor taste because at this point it's a given that he doesn't like thing that I like" 



Imperial Impact said:


> I feel like you need to play more Non-Nintendo games.


I don't own consoles aside from Nintendo consoles. This is because I don't want to spend more money on gaming than I already do. On Switch, the game I've clocked the most hours into is Monster Hunter Rise, which isn't a Nintendo game.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Right now, I'm playing Okami because everyone on the internet compares it to Twilight Princess.  And it's so much better than Zelda at the gen, So I can't help to think to ask why did TP fucked up so badly?


Wait really? Never seen anyone make that comparison, but that's probably everything I saw before playing the original Wii ver was from people who actually played both games


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563194718833369088
Yooooooooo, fuck you Sony Wild Arms will get made with or without you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I don't own consoles aside from Nintendo consoles. This is because I don't want to spend more money on gaming than I already do. On Switch, the game I've clocked the most hours into is Monster Hunter Rise, which isn't a Nintendo game.


I meant more 3rd party titles.


DemonHazardDeer said:


> Wait really? Never seen anyone make that comparison, but that's probably everything I saw before playing the original Wii ver was from people who actually played both games


Yeah, That's how Okami became so popular.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> A guy, that is one of maybe a dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, actively dislikes like the majority of the games that _one specific person,_ who is also among the dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, does. This is somehow despite both of them having very similar tastes in games. That will lead to arguments. I'm sure you are earnest in your opinions, but it just seems to happen time and time again across a wide variety of genres. It's just an observation, and the thing to do is more on me than it is on you, which is, "assume Judge Spear doesn't like thing I like and don't take him seriously when he expresses he doesn't like thing that I like, and if he doesn't like something that I like, then that's not really a matter of me having poor taste because at this point it's a given that he doesn't like thing that I like"


Again. I've been here, saying these same things since before you came back to this forum. So rest assured you are not at the forefront of my mind when I express disappointment in certain products.

I'm picky, jaded, and vocal. I know what I like and am not swayed by legacy, marketing, or pedigree. Least of all popularity.


DemonHazardDeer said:


> Wait really? Never seen anyone make that comparison, but that's probably everything I saw before playing the original Wii ver was from people who actually played both games


That was all people did when it was new.
"10 Things Okami Steals From Zelda" and the like were frequent headlines back in 2006-2008. It was frequently heralded PS2's Zelda.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> That was all people did when it was new.
> "10 Things Okami Steals From Zelda" and the like were frequent headlines back in 2006-2008. It was frequently heralded PS2's Zelda.


It's funny because it was Zelda that stole from Okami.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Golden Sun


Hear a lot from that series.

If it one day it comes to Switch online with maybe hopefully a GBA app i must try and give it a shot


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Again. I've been here, saying these same things since before you came back to this forum. So rest assured you are not at the forefront of my mind when I express disappointment in certain products.
> 
> I'm picky, jaded, and vocal. I know what I like and am not swayed by legacy, marketing, or pedigree. Least of all popularity.


The way that you say that makes me feel like you -are- swayed by popularity, just in the reverse direction. “Breath of the Wild is the greatest game of all time!” I can imagine how that could make you look at the game more critically. Same with legacy, really. “It’s not like the old games!” Even if the new games have lots of new things to offer.


Lenago said:


> Hear a lot from that series.
> 
> If it one day it comes to Switch online with maybe hopefully a GBA app i must try and give it a shot


I’ve heard rumors that a GBA emulator was coming for Switch. I’m sure the devs have toyed around with it, but whether or not it gets released for Switch remains up in the air. The system’s fairly old at this point.

The games are good, what differentiate them from other RPGs is the heavy emphasis on puzzles and dungeons, much moreso than a typical RPG. It’s very much like a Zelda game, just with turn-based battles. Lots of exploration. And the turn-based battles are really snappy. Possibly the fastest menu navigation I’ve ever seen in a game. The amount and length of cutscenes is a fair criticism, but there are long stretches that have hardly any cutscenes at all. And the music is top notch. If you can only play one of them, I recommend The Lost Age.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I’ve heard rumors that a GBA emulator was coming for Switch. I’m sure the devs have toyed around with it, but whether or not it gets released for Switch remains up in the air. The system’s fairly old at this point.


There was what i belive leak builds or dev stuff regarding the GBA app. If it comes i think it could be anounced with a possible september direct. And Switch still has some good years in it around 3 more i would guess


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> The way that you say that makes me feel like you -are- swayed by popularity, just in the reverse direction. “Breath of the Wild is the greatest game of all time!” I can imagine how that could make you look at the game more critically. Same with legacy, really. “It’s not like the old games!” Even if the new games have lots of new things to offer.


I'm saying I'm not going to suddenly like or dislike a game I've already formed an opinion on just because it's popular or that it's made by a certain someone. Sure things might sting more depending on what it is. But those are not going to suddenly make me think differently.
I was prepared to enjoy a game. Annnnd I didn't. It being popular, critically acclaimed, or made by Nintendo won't change that.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Lenago said:


> There was what i belive leak builds or dev stuff regarding the GBA app. If it comes i think it could be anounced with a possible september direct. And Switch still has some good years in it around 3 more i would guess


Yeah, we'll see if we hear about it before the end of the year.

Switch was released in 2017. The longest period between Nintendo's consoles was 6 years. We're at about 5 1/2 years. It's likely that due to the success of the Switch (and the failure of the Wii U), Nintendo wants to milk the Switch's popularity for all its worth, so it'll likely exceed 6 years. 3 more years would be a lot though. The system really shows its age when compared to the PS5.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> A guy, that is one of maybe a dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, actively dislikes like the majority of the games that _one specific person,_ who is also among the dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, does. This is somehow despite both of them having very similar tastes in games. That will lead to arguments. I'm sure you are earnest in your opinions, but it just seems to happen time and time again across a wide variety of genres. It's just an observation, and the thing to do is more on me than it is on you, which is, "assume Judge Spear doesn't like thing I like and don't take him seriously when he expresses he doesn't like thing that I like, and if he doesn't like something that I like, then that's not really a matter of me having poor taste because at this point it's a given that he doesn't like thing that I like"


Battlechili and Pachi begged for me to come back before you did.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, we'll see if we hear about it before the end of the year.
> 
> Switch was released in 2017. The longest period between Nintendo's consoles was 6 years. We're at about 5 1/2 years. It's likely that due to the success of the Switch (and the failure of the Wii U), Nintendo wants to milk the Switch's popularity for all its worth, so it'll likely exceed 6 years. 3 more years would be a lot though. The system really shows its age when compared to the PS5.


Humm 2 more years at the very least though, since Splatoon 3's roadmap is kind of going for that time frame.
Granted the next system is likely being worked on as we speak though. The switch can still go on for 2-3 more years i think.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Lenago said:


> Humm 2 more years at the very least though, since Splatoon 3's roadmap is kind of going for that time frame.
> Granted the next system is likely being worked on as we speak though. The switch can still go on for 2-3 more years i think.


Oh, is that so? I haven't been following Splatoon 3 too closely, other than Shiver's gender, lol. Honestly I am still confused why we're getting a Splatoon 3 for Switch in the first place... while Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is getting pretty much an equivalent amount of DLC. Lol. So bizarre. But I guess, whatever makes the most money here and now, right?



Imperial Impact said:


> Battlechili and Pachi begged for me to come back before you did.


@TrishaCat Please, please confirm for me that you begged for Impact to come back here


----------



## Lenago (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh, is that so? I haven't been following Splatoon 3 too closely, other than Shiver's gender, lol. Honestly I am still confused why we're getting a Splatoon 3 for Switch in the first place... while Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is getting pretty much an equivalent amount of DLC. Lol. So bizarre. But I guess, whatever makes the most money here and now, right?


Splatoon 3 is a surprise, Now Mario Kart yeah, i can see the DLC as a way to give more life to the game so fans can hold up for a couple more years untill 9 comes on the next generation


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Oh, is that so? I haven't been following Splatoon 3 too closely, other than Shiver's gender, lol. Honestly I am still confused why we're getting a Splatoon 3 for Switch in the first place... while Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is getting pretty much an equivalent amount of DLC. Lol. So bizarre. But I guess, whatever makes the most money here and now, right?
> 
> 
> @TrishaCat Please, please confirm for me that you begged for Impact to come back here


Here and the other forum too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

I don't know if I'd say I begged. I just said you were one of the only people from the old days that I like having around still.
I don't even think you were actually gone when I showed back up myself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I don't know if I'd say I begged. I just said you were one of the only people from the old days that I like having around still.
> I don't even think you were actually gone when I showed back up myself.


I was _very_ busy with a huge backlog of games and such.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> A guy, that is one of maybe a dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, actively dislikes like the majority of the games that _one specific person,_ who is also among the dozen or so people who use the video game section on this forum, does. This is somehow despite both of them having very similar tastes in games. That will lead to arguments. I'm sure you are earnest in your opinions, but it just seems to happen time and time again across a wide variety of genres. It's just an observation, and the thing to do is more on me than it is on you, which is, "assume Judge Spear doesn't like thing I like and don't take him seriously when he expresses he doesn't like thing that I like, and if he doesn't like something that I like, then that's not really a matter of me having poor taste because at this point it's a given that he doesn't like thing that I like"
> 
> 
> I don't own consoles aside from Nintendo consoles. This is because I don't want to spend more money on gaming than I already do. On Switch, the game I've clocked the most hours into is Monster Hunter Rise, which isn't a Nintendo game.


I really don't claim to understand you dynamics between other members or anything of the like. Pretty sure people are just being picky and opinionated, alot of people do that, myself included.

You're missing out if you only play Switch games. Not to PC elitist, but a half decent one is the gateway to tons of great games. Think you aught to consider trying it, just for emulating older titles if nothing else. Super convenient.

That said, tons of great switch games too. Thought Breath of the Wild was decent, Splatoon 2 was tons of fun, thought the new smash was enjoyable. Mario Odyssey was pretty alright too. It's a fun system. I got a Switch, don't use it often, but it's a decent console.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> I really don't claim to understand you dynamics between other members or anything of the like. Pretty sure people are just being picky and opinionated, alot of people do that, myself included.
> 
> Man, you're missing out if you only play Switch games. Not to PC elitist, but a half decent one is the gateway to tons of great games. Think you aught to consider trying it, just for emulating older titles if nothing else. Super convenient.


I’m missing out on games for consoles I own already. I’m missing out on a lot of stuff, even outside of games, stuff that doesn’t cost 2k for entry. My laptop isn’t really able to handle games. It can barely handle Photoshop.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I’m missing out on games for consoles I own already. I’m missing out on a lot of stuff, even outside of games, stuff that doesn’t cost 2k for entry. My laptop isn’t really able to handle games. It can barely handle Photoshop.


I think I spent about 1.2 k on my pc. It's lasted over 5 years though. Initial investment is steep, but I've done a lot with it. 

I mean, don't get me wrong, the Switch is a great console. I like mine plenty. But, I dunno, I personally would be rather upset to skip out on having access to so many legacy titles. Prolly my biggest gripe with the Switch, the Wii U e shop was a little more caring towards older titles. 

I'm not here to try and showboat what console is better and all, I'm more just hoping more people can get the chance to expand their horizons and try different games. Probably the only reason I'd suggest a Pc to anybody is the ability to emulate older titles on older platforms. It's a good way to expand your horizons. Just my personal take of course. No disrespect.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> @TrishaCat Please, please confirm for me that you begged for Impact to come back here


Probably, I liked having him around lol. He's funny. I know I did post "never leave you wonderful bastard" so close enough. Though admittedly I'm with you in that these days he shits on practically everything lol. I don't know y'alls relationship, but if it means anything, he shits on a lot of the games I like too.


Imperial Impact said:


> Because it's bad and no one wants it.


delete this


Imperial Impact said:


> it's basic bitch tier zelda ripoff style puzzles.


I've gotten stuck on golden sun puzzles as an adult for hours and hours, Zelda never does that to me
Some of the dungeons in Golden Sun are large and labyrinthian


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Probably, I liked having him around lol. He's funny. I know I did post "never leave you wonderful bastard" so close enough. Though admittedly I'm with you in that these days he shits on practically everything lol. I don't know y'alls relationship, but if it means anything, he shits on a lot of the games I like too.
> 
> delete this
> 
> ...


I’d love to see Impact get into a competitive F2P game. He’s totally the type of person who would be a hardcore whale and then tell all the F2P scrubs to git gud

Have you ever played Spirit Tracks? The central dungeon is pretty awesome towards the end of it IIRC. I’d love to go back and play it some time, but I gotta focus on my backlog.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

Impact likes as much as he shits on to be honest. 
It just goes largely unnoticed because people focus on incendiary aesthetics more. I feel like I've seen him more often than not praise something else if he's tearing another thing down. Even if he doesn't explicitly refer to it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 26, 2022)

Man, too much interpersonal animosity here. It's video games people. Relax.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 26, 2022)

Might try Splatoon 3 demo tomorrow.
Going for team ROCK for the first splaterfest. Hope the team can reall rock and roll the competition


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Impact likes as much as he shits on to be honest.
> It just goes largely unnoticed because people focus on incendiary aesthetics more. I feel like I've seen him more often than not praise something else if he's tearing another thing down. Even if he doesn't explicitly refer to it.


Yeah, you two are real peas in a pod. Anyone who looks at Impact’s post activity can tell you otherwise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, you two are real peas in a pod. Anyone who looks at Impact’s post activity can tell you otherwise.


Maybe recently, but I've seen his posts for a decade. But he can defend himself, I guess.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Maybe recently, but I've seen his posts for a decade. But he can defend himself, I guess.


You talk as if it’s my first day here. I don’t think you’ve necessarily known him much longer than I have, since I have 3 years on your join date. And he hasn’t changed at all. I don’t know that you were necessarily active during that awkward period where the forums basically reset, either.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 26, 2022)

The dude spent 5 pages arguing about Pokemon to the point where he was actively mocked over it by everybody else. Why do you care about this guy's opinion so much? You put way too much stock into his opinions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You talk as if it’s my first day here. I don’t think you’ve necessarily known him much longer than I have, since I have 3 years on your join date. And he hasn’t changed at all. I don’t know that you were necessarily active during that awkward period where the forums basically reset, either.


Like I said, he can defend himself if he cares to. 
You've been ruffled up literally all day and I don't understand or really care to understand where it's coming from. I'm out until I've got some news to actually share in this thread.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 26, 2022)

Lenago said:


> Splatoon 3 is a surprise, Now Mario Kart yeah, i can see the DLC as a way to give more life to the game so fans can hold up for a couple more years untill 9 comes on the next generation





Lenago said:


> Might try Splatoon 3 demo tomorrow.
> Going for team ROCK for the first splaterfest. Hope the team can reall rock and roll the competition


Ooooh neatto! I hope you have fun! x3
rock and roll good luck for ya deary! hehe

splatoon seems like a pretty fun game, that and mario kart 8 are some of my must to try when I get the switch :3

I've seen a lot of gameplays of mario kart 8, I remember I found it funny when I saw some spanish gameplays and a youtuber said the name of the game so fast that it sounded like "Mario Kar Tocho"(it means something like buff or tough in spain) haha. but yeah, I'm curious to see what they can come up with on the next generation hehe


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Like I said, he can defend himself if he cares to.
> You've been ruffled up literally all day and I don't understand or really care to understand where it's coming from. I'm out until I've got some news to actually share in this thread.


Yeah, well I probably shouldn’t care either. I’ve just been disappointed lately with my attempts to get along with people here. You being one of them. I think what set me off was your post about “agreeing with me” in regards to Smash clones. Because it highlighted how often we _don’t_ agree. You were one of the first people to react positively when I started using the forums again, but that sort of just deteriorated. And it’s because of me. So, sorry for getting too invested. You don’t have to do anything or reply back, I’m just providing some context.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 26, 2022)

Steam Deck 2: Valve Hints at Future of Handheld Gaming PCs
					

Free eBook refers to the Steam Deck as a “multi-generational product line.”




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> The dude spent 5 pages arguing about Pokemon to the point where he was actively mocked over it by everybody else. Why do you care about this guy's opinion so much? You put way too much stock into his opinions.


Yes, Because some air head cake boy fag thought it was a good idea to defend recent pokemon games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 27, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yes, Because some air head cake boy fag thought it was a good idea to defend recent pokemon games.


bruh


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> bruh


Pokemon Sword and Shield is worse than Sonic 06.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 27, 2022)

So, uh, anyway, Sakurai made a YouTube channel where he talks about his experience making games starting with Kirby. I thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2022)

Good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563267734187970560


----------



## Baalf (Aug 27, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Pokemon Sword and Shield is worse than Sonic 06.






I know the game has issues, but worse than Sonic 06?

Also, I think the hate for SwSh is overblown, tbh. While I wouldn't defend the game, per say, I actually didn't mind a lot of the things people complained about. I liked that the game was easy. I liked that the dungeons were short. That being said, I do think there should be difficulty customization and optional large dungeons for the people that wanted them.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 27, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I know the game has issues, but worse than Sonic 06?
> 
> Also, I think the hate for SwSh is overblown, tbh. While I wouldn't defend the game, per say, I actually didn't mind a lot of the things people complained about. I liked that the game was easy. I liked that the dungeons were short. That being said, I do think there should be difficulty customization and optional large dungeons for the people that wanted them.


I did not find it bad.
Just had missed potential that becomes more aparent when you see Pokemon Arceus. The map you explore in SwSh is very basic and lacks much to explore. I am hopefull Violet fixes the map and exploration that SwSh had

Has for dificulty
Some aspect i find it better others bad. Like making a competitive pokemon, is not as tasking. But that in turn can make you over level in the main story.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I know the game has issues, but worse than Sonic 06?
> 
> Also, I think the hate for SwSh is overblown, tbh. While I wouldn't defend the game, per say, I actually didn't mind a lot of the things people complained about. I liked that the game was easy. I liked that the dungeons were short. That being said, I do think there should be difficulty customization and optional large dungeons for the people that wanted them.


Thanks for the gif.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564297885197504512
If you're a fan of Wild Arms and/or Shadow Hearts the creators of both have launched a Kickstarter campaign for two spiritual successors. Personally I'm putting my money on it in hopes it's another Bloodstained or Shovel Knight


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2022)

It's time to buy my 11th controller from these people.



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B9BDMWWN/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_CA745SJPCAHZ1N5PHV0T_0


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 31, 2022)

Shovel Knight Dig and Freedom Planet 2 finally got release dates for September, Dig is the 23rd and Freedom Planet is the 13th


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Aug 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565061878505771010
Some huge news for the free Katana Zero DLC!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2022)

My next 2D Ninja fix since I destroyed Cyber Shadow. I've been waiting on this for 3 years.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> My next 2D Ninja fix since I destroyed Cyber Shadow. I've been waiting on this for 3 years.


As Someone who was very disappointed by Cyber Shadow I'm really hoping this one is better, been following the development for at least a year now


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 1, 2022)

Akai Katana is getting a Nintendo Switch / Xbox / Playstation 5 release on 15th December









						Akai Katana Shin for PS4, Xbox One, and Switch launches December 15 - Gematsu
					

City Connection will release CAVE Interactive-developed shoot 'em up Akai Katana Shin for PlayStation 4, Xbox One, and Switch on December 15, the publisher announced. It will support English, Japanese…




					www.gematsu.com
				




- Good news, seeing as the only other way to play the game right now is on Xbox 360, since it got removed from MAME.
- Bad news, seeing as it's being released by City Connection, and all their recent Steam ports have been broken, buggy trash.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2022)

MidnightBlueWolf said:


> Akai Katana is getting a Nintendo Switch / Xbox / Playstation 5 release on 15th December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PLEASE GOD DON'T FUCK IT UP*
:x

I used to fuck this game up when I was a teenager.


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 1, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> *PLEASE GOD DON'T FUCK IT UP*
> :x
> 
> I used to fuck this game up when I was a teenager.


Well, going by your username and Raiden Fighters Avatar, i'm guessing you've played a lot of SHMUPs in the past. 

Yeah, a decent port of Akai Katana would be nice, so keep your paws crossed for it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2022)

MidnightBlueWolf said:


> Well, going by your username and Raiden Fighters Avatar, i'm guessing you've played a lot of SHMUPs in the past.
> 
> Yeah, a decent port of Akai Katana would be nice, so keep your paws crossed for it.


I play them constantly. They're pretty much all I have on my 360.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I play them constantly. They're pretty much all I have on my 360.


Nice! A spin-off that looks pretty good!


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 7, 2022)

https://www.rpgsite.net/feature/132...s-from-zero-to-buy-is-an-overcomplicated-mess

So if you were planning on getting the PS4 ver of Trails From Zero, you might wanna change that order before it's too late


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569325388349800452

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569326012156059649
I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Lenago (Sep 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569325388349800452
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569326012156059649
> I'm sorry, what?


From what i understand other reagions will have the usual livestream. In the UK it will just have the direct as a video after the livestreaming is done. Kind of pointless i guess, since anyone that wants can just watch the livestream version


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2022)

Lenago said:


> From what i understand other reagions will have the usual livestream. In the UK it will just have the direct as a video after the livestreaming is done. Kind of pointless i guess, since anyone that wants can just watch the livestream version


Yes I got that...


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 12, 2022)

Front Mission 1st was supposed to be released "Summer 2022". There hasn't been any updates on it at all since the initial announcement in February. What the hell.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 12, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> Front Mission 1st was supposed to be released "Summer 2022". There hasn't been any updates on it at all since the initial announcement in February. What the hell.


Watch it release tomorrow after the direct now that you said this


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2022)

Replacement for Nintendos terrible controllers. Hori is quality. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569343053907001344


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Replacement for Nintendos terrible controllers. Hori is quality.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569343053907001344


Can confirm Hori is quality stuff


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Can confirm Hori is quality stuff


Can't say the color choices are quality unfortunately. ;C
But we take those.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Can't say the color choices are quality unfortunately. ;C
> But we take those.


Yeah their first ones of a new controller type are usually pretty bland


----------



## Baalf (Sep 13, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> Front Mission 1st was supposed to be released "Summer 2022". There hasn't been any updates on it at all since the initial announcement in February. What the hell.


I just hope the remake is not as bad as Left Alive.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 13, 2022)

Judgement and Lost Judgement just got PC ESRB ratings!


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 13, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I just hope the remake is not as bad as Left Alive.


Well these are more just straight remakes with at least almost the same combat, also I *kinda* actually like Left Alive even though it's certainly nothing I'd ever recommend to someone with normal sanity


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2022)

If any of you get anything Nintendo announced today, please make it this.
This is my favorite horror game. The antagonist is a let down, but the rest of the game is very very good.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> If any of you get anything Nintendo announced today, please make it this.
> This is my favorite horror game. The antagonist is a let down, but the rest of the game is very very good.


I played it a long time ago haha interesting and fun horror game  surprised to see it come to the switch  yeah i recomend it


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2022)

Lenago said:


> I played it a long time ago haha interesting and fun horror game  surprised to see it come to the switch  yeah i recomend it


Surprised doesn't even really begin to describe it for me. That was more out of left field than Radiant Silvergun or, fuck, even GoldenEye's big news today.
It's not exactly obscure anymore because YouTuber funnymen. But it's not something I thought would suddenly get activity again.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 13, 2022)

Pikmin 4 coming next year, yay

also from this image, lets have a moment of silence for the all the dead pikmin that no doubt met their end after this foto was taken


----------



## Lenago (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Surprised doesn't even really begin to describe it for me. That was more out of left field than Radiant Silvergun or, fuck, even GoldenEye's big news today.
> It's not exactly obscure anymore because YouTuber funnymen. But it's not something I thought would suddenly get activity again.


Well other horror RPGS like mad father, witches house came to the switch right?

It would be surprising Ib being left out  now that i think about it


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> If any of you get anything Nintendo announced today, please make it this.
> This is my favorite horror game. The antagonist is a let down, but the rest of the game is very very good.


Was legit shocked about that announcement, knew they were remastering it but didn't expect a console ver, now where's Yume Nikki!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2022)

Lenago said:


> Well other horror RPGS like mad father, witches house came to the switch right?
> 
> It would be surprising Ib being left out  now that i think about it


I didn't pay attention to either those after playing them honestly. Didn't think highly of them so I was wasn't aware they got ports.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I didn't pay attention to either those after playing them honestly. Didn't think highly of them so I was wasn't aware they got ports.


Humm i dont think they made a big deal about it...i think they just popped on the eshop with a twitter shout out


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2022)

This game is...._very _complicated, extremely so. But it's a Treasure classic.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This game is...._very _complicated, extremely so. But it's a Treasure classic.


Yes more Treasure games plz I will buy them


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Yes more Treasure games plz I will buy them


Well, you can't get this on the US shop anymore. Got pulled.
No word on when it'll be live again. Appears there was a significant bug. If you like Treasure, Ikaruga's been on the shop for years.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Well, you can't get this on the US shop anymore. Got pulled.
> No word on when it'll be live again. Appears there was a significant bug. If you like Treasure, Ikaruga's been on the shop for years.


Ooooooh I was wondering why it wasn't up yet, well at least they're gonna fix it. The ones I want most are Mischief Makers and Silhouette Mirage


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Ooooooh I was wondering why it wasn't up yet, well at least they're gonna fix it. The ones I want most are Mischief Makers and Silhouette Mirage


MM is on Switch?


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> MM is on Switch?


I wish it was


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> I wish it was


I need Star Successor, specifically the 3DS port of GunStar Heroes, and absolutely Gradius 5 to hit modern hardware honestly.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I need Star Successor, specifically the 3DS port of GunStar Heroes, and absolutely Gradius 5 to hit modern hardware honestly.


God Star Successor is so good, just some many good Wii games that need ports


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I know the game has issues, but worse than Sonic 06?
> 
> Also, I think the hate for SwSh is overblown, tbh. While I wouldn't defend the game, per say, I actually didn't mind a lot of the things people complained about. I liked that the game was easy. I liked that the dungeons were short. That being said, I do think there should be difficulty customization and optional large dungeons for the people that wanted them.


I sat down and gave it some thought. Both games were super hyped back in the day of their respective release dates. Fans were upset with both games being shit. SwSh get a pass because load times aren't bad and it's not glitchy. But even then, Gamefreaks are so lazy and they cut way too many corners, So I can't help but compare the two.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2022)

Sony showed less games and still completely fucked up Nintendo yesterday.

Some of this shit looks sick.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Sony showed less games and still completely fucked up Nintendo yesterday.
> 
> Some of this shit looks sick.


You can say playstation had TEKKEN the show..ppfftt heheh....hhehehe..heh....eeeehh......


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2022)

Lenago said:


> You can say playstation had TEKKEN the show..ppfftt heheh....hhehehe..heh....eeeehh......


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2022)

@Imperial Impact 
*!!!!!!!



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570423935539314695*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> @Imperial Impact
> *!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if we can change Mega's voice?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2022)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> @Imperial Impact
> *!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing our luck, They'll remove the Battle chip gate and the crossover battle in 5 and the race in 6.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 18, 2022)

Honestly was hoping MMBN 4.5 would have been in the collection. I know it would have been a longshot, but still.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Honestly was hoping MMBN 4.5 would have been in the collection. I know it would have been a longshot, but still.


I can easily see why they didn't. lol
Unfortunately, it's not 2004 anymore. God, how I wish it were...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I can easily see why they didn't. lol
> Unfortunately, it's not 2004 anymore. God, how I wish it were...


4.5 was made to push more toys/amiibos like toys.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2022)

So Rockstar got hacked massively and had SO much stolen from them.
It doesn't appear that GTAV user data is threatened, but the hacker has released 100 videos of early GTA 6 footage, it's source code, and GTAV's source code.

What's interesting is how many single celled idiots online are judging GTA 6 based on this footage. Most of the builds shown were from 2019 super duper pre proto alpha _alpha_ builds. None of it was meant to be for public viewing as interesting as it is to see early AAAA game builds.
I'm not posting any videos for reasons you can guess, but if you see any videos of GTA 6, they're real.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571849091860029455


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572242631211552769


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 20, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> So Rockstar got hacked massively and had SO much stolen from them.
> It doesn't appear that GTAV user data is threatened, but the hacker has released 100 videos of early GTA 6 footage, it's source code, and GTAV's source code.
> 
> What's interesting is how many single celled idiots online are judging GTA 6 based on this footage. Most of the builds shown were from 2019 super duper pre proto alpha _alpha_ builds. None of it was meant to be for public viewing as interesting as it is to see early AAAA game builds.
> ...


I hate to say this, but with what the GTA series is.... Rockstar should honestly lean into this incident a bit with GTA 6.

Maybe a mission or an early trailer referencing it when the time comes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2022)

I appreciate the unapologetic, hard stance on _quality _over garbage, shill bullshit for bots who don't question the media they aimlessly consume.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2022)

Gundam Evolution has officially had it's (really shockingly clean) launch.
It's very good.









						GUNDAM EVOLUTION on Steam
					

GUNDAM EVOLUTION is a fast-paced and immersive team based FPS game where you pilot Mobile Suits from the smash hit Gundam anime.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2022)

Slime Rancher 2 on Steam
					

Continue the adventures of Beatrix LeBeau as she journeys across the Slime Sea to Rainbow Island, a land brimming with ancient mysteries, and bursting with wiggly, new slimes to wrangle in this sequel to the smash-hit, Slime Rancher.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

Aero GPX on Steam
					

Aero GPX is an anti-gravity racer focused on high velocity, flight, machine-to-machine combat, and responsive controls that are easy to pick up but difficult to master. Fight for the best position possible with high speeds, risky maneuvers, and visceral attacks!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

Twitch is exploding.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573432059573555202


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I can easily see why they didn't. lol
> Unfortunately, it's not 2004 anymore. God, how I wish it were...


Vans, Doritos 3D, Amplitude, AvP 2, System of a Down. Good times.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 26, 2022)

Some moron hosting private servers for Shin Megami Tensei Imagine is being sued by Atlus for profiting off of their game. Apparently the guy copy/pasted the original official Imagine website onto their fan server site and put up ads on the site. Now, because of this, another more popular private server called SMT ReImagine has shut down.

I just started playing Imagine like a month or so ago this sucks.
Supposedly some dude just snitched to Atlus due to some petty fighting with the people running it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574234914412990467

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574397492082376704


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't remember if I posted this but 8BitDo is making a wireless Switch version of their latest XBox style controller. Drops on the 28th of October.



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B9BGJVLL
		


Pricier than their usual $45 asking prices, this one will be $70. But considering Nintendo's worse offering is still also $70 five years later, this is a bargain to me.

Comes with everything the official Pro pad does but it includes:

-An elegant charging dock
-USB-C wired/Bluetooth/2.4g connections
-Their usual 2.4g dongle which is compatible with their other 2.4g enabled controllers.
-PC compatibility (Switch pro pads are obnoxiously picky)
-Their Ultimate software which allows total button remapping
-Back buttons under the controller
-Hall Effect Sensor joysticks (magnetic) so *no drifting*
-3 onboard profiles swappable with a push of a button
-A physical swap button that let's you swap the function of two buttons on the fly without stopping your game

I have their previous model and the build quality is VERY premium.

EDIT: A wired only option for half the cost but all the same build options otherwise.. https://tinyurl.com/yrtvda58


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 29, 2022)

To the surprise of no one,Google Stadia is shutting down.








						Google is shutting down Stadia
					

Google’s cloud gaming service launched three years ago.




					www.theverge.com
				




Also

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575522775002861577


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> To the surprise of no one,Google Stadia is shutting down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly it lasted a lot longer than I thought it would


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 29, 2022)

SQUUUAAAAAAARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537124781266436098


----------



## Lenago (Sep 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> To the surprise of no one,Google Stadia is shutting down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I  think anyone could see this happening sooner or later.

To be honest if not for the news like " google cancels first party games for stadia" and this...i would actually forget Stadia was a thing


----------



## Lenago (Sep 29, 2022)

Kind of curious how much money Google lost in this flop.

I mean if they refun EVERYTHING  to everyone  that already means this did not make any profit what so ever. Then there is the cost of keeping the service up, advertisements, payment for 3rd party exclusives ( this alone most of been a fortune )software, hardware.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2022)

I want to say I can't believe stadia wasn't DOA but it's Google so they had the money. Short of MicroSoft, I don't see anyone making that kind of service work. And I don't think MicroSoft could do it either.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> To the surprise of no one,Google Stadia is shutting down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know it was still a thing. Apparently, there were other video game streaming services that blew it out of the water.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 30, 2022)

Seems Google didn't inform any developers for the system. Some devs were working on games to launch next year on Stadia, and in one case a game launched the day this was announced with the developers confirming they didn't know this was happening.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 30, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Seems Google didn't inform any developers for the system. Some devs were working on games to launch next year on Stadia, and in one case a game launched the day this was announced with the developers confirming they didn't know this was happening.


I belive there was a UI update on the same day, or a day before the announcement.
They have been doing this with Stadia, i think the first party devs were caugh by surprise when Google announced they would no longer be preparing first party games for stadia


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2022)

This shit is just Sonic Forces 2/Black Knight 3. 40 second levels consisting of 3 whole springs, 2 jumps, and 5 enemies posing no resistance.
Again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2022)

*REAL SHIT? *









						Phantom Fury on Steam
					

Shelly “Bombshell” Harrison is back in this highly interactive mix of first person action and road movie adventure. Embark on an adrenaline-fueled journey around the USA. Use an enormous arsenal of weapons and skills to battle treacherous soldiers and vile mutants, all while trying to save mankind.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577278754988097539
Time for this despicable, worthless company to conveniently announce Junkrat is trans or that Reinhardt regularly blows out Lucio's back.
Come on assholes, don't fail me now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577318192963264512


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577318192963264512


Damn, a sequel to a game that isn't even finished? That's some smart thinking guys


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Damn, a sequel to a game that isn't even finished? That's some smart thinking guys


It's not coming for a long time. And 2077 was finished. It just sucked on gen 8 consoles. Was mostly fine and then fixed further on PC.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2022)

This isn't a new article. But it's updates I didn't catch and hasn't been discussed here about a game I'm super interested in. Full reading below, but the Spark Notes version:

-It has moved *away* from being an MMO. Pearl Abyss is known for MMO's, namely Black Desert Online. 
-Some of the DNA of it's MMO roots will still be in the game such as live in game concerts and events. But it's going to be a standard action adventure game with a beginning and "end".
-It will still be multiplayer. They want to make both cooperative and competitive experiences.
-And this isn't in the article, but they were questioned about news for the game. DokeV news hinges on the release of their next MMO, Crimson Desert. When that game launches, we can expect to hear more substantial updates on DV. Crimson Desert was Delayed last July and was then slated for a 2022 release. As you can see, it's October with no news on that game yet. So make of that what you will.









						DokeV devs confirm co-op and competitive multiplayer
					

Pearl Abyss have revealed that DokeV will feature online co-op and competitive multiplayer. Additionally, they revealed their interest in social features like in-game concerts, film screenings and more.




					www.altchar.com


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It's not coming for a long time. And 2077 was finished. It just sucked on gen 8 consoles. Was mostly fine and then fixed further on PC.


From my understanding it's still missing insane amounts of originally promised content since it was forced out the door way to quickly


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580239996073967616
Please be good. There's like nothing else decent coming for the rest of the year besides Bayo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> There's like nothing else decent coming for the rest of the year besides Bayo.


I'm okay with that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581289084718227456OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581289084718227456OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT!


Isn't this the entry that had multiple Bayonettas?

Best guess from my side, the offer of $4k... if you want top-notch material, you're buying maybe, MAYBE 20 lines of dialogue (presumed to be a couple very short sentences or something as long as the above question - an actual speech would count as 10-15 lines by these standards easy, probably inflates way higher if the speech is being done all at once because that's kinda not linear), tops.  Realistically closer to 10-15 lines.  It might be sufficient for a side iteration of the character or someone who's not going to have much impact...

But that offer for the MAIN Bayonetta?  Or especially for ALL of them (what I think the replacement VA wound up having to do)?  And giving that offer to the person who voiced the character the first two times?  Ugh, she's right to bail out.

(If an actual VA wants to chime in on this?  Please do.  I have the price high because of the impression of quality material, so I'm presuming $100/hr and kind of assuming one line can take a couple of hours to get just right for the sake of simplicity.  I consider an equivalent of $20/hr - slightly less than I actually make - to be the gutter take.  And those prices frankly assume first time with the character.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2022)

:c


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580974171487543297


----------



## L.Rey (Oct 15, 2022)

Does anyone know if Tunic was ever on sale in Steam?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581390058984067073  Lmao.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2022)

L.Rey said:


> Does anyone know if Tunic was ever on sale in Steam?


Most Steam games launch with a 10% discount for the first few days. Aside from that, no.



Imperial Impact said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581390058984067073  Lmao.


If this is how he regularly acts online, I'd hate to see how he works on a team. It's no wonder MS canceled ScaleBound. Honestly get the feeling he's just Yuji Naka 2.
He's always been an egotistical douchebag.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 16, 2022)

They just announced today there is big news dropping in the silent hill series on the 19th. I hope it's a new game or a resident evil esque remake of the first game.. heck I'd be happy with another movie personally, as it's one of my favorite game series. I wish they had made that P.T. demo into a finished game


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 18, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581289084718227456OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT!


Seems she may not be telling the truth; this has turned into a game of he said she said. Platinum claims they offered her $3,000 to $4,000 a session, maxxing out at around $15,000, but Hellena requested six digit kind of money.


			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		

Hellena is sticking to her story of being only offered $4000, however.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm currently downloading  The new game Ghostbusters Spirits unleashed, I liked the Xbox game from a few years ago and it actually looks fun, We'll see after I play it some how it goes


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Seems she may not be telling the truth; this has turned into a game of he said she said. Platinum claims they offered her $3,000 to $4,000 a session, maxxing out at around $15,000, but Hellena requested six digit kind of money.
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> ...


She's insane if she's demanding 6 figures. That's as much as the annual salary for a senior software engineer for the biggest games. I know people fellate voice actors like they're the second, third, and fourth coming of Christ, but they're actually not anything remotely close to the most important or hardest working component of a team. $15-20k for this one job is reasonable. She's entitled to the point of lunacy if she wanted six fucking figures.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 19, 2022)

LEEEEETTTTTSSS GOOOOOOOOOOOO
Please play this yall, even if you didn't play the first game. 








						NEO: The World Ends with You on Steam
					

"Only the possibility of you can change our fate" Rindo comes to the grim realization that his life is on the line when he is forced to compete in the so-called "Reapers' Game."




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 20, 2022)

I somehow missed this but Spirit Hunter: Death Mark 2 is coming out next year


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2022)

This got a demo recently and it's kickstarter is looking to be a success. 









						Aero GPX on Steam
					

Aero GPX is an anti-gravity racer focused on high velocity, flight, machine-to-machine combat, and responsive controls that are easy to pick up but difficult to master. Fight for the best position possible with high speeds, risky maneuvers, and visceral attacks!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2022)

Also, I don't know where else to post this, but this is the first time this has ever happened.
After  21 years of developed meta and -fierce- competition, *Yoshi* won a SUPERmajor. That is a first in Melee's history.
Against the best player playing the best character. Yoshi does not have nearly the tools of Fox, Falco, Marth, or even Sheik. But aMSa prevailed anyway.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 20, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> I somehow missed this but Spirit Hunter: Death Mark 2 is coming out next year




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583148770908286976
And now we got a release timeframe for the west. Also the artist of the game before this one, Spirit Hunter NG, is working on Silent Hill f.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2022)

Today in "Wait For Both Sides", Hellena Taylor is full of shit.
I deeply apologize for linking Twitter, but Bloomberg is one of those garbage news sites that blocks you from reading until you turn off ads, sign up, or pay up.
This is the author of the article anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584479145274527744
So yeah, just buy Bayonetta 3 this Friday if you had hangups about supporting Platinum.
(Hideki's still a douche and he's gonna hold that L just for being a xenophobic bastard all these years. Buy his game, but fuck him.)


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Today in "Wait For Both Sides", Hellena Taylor is full of shit.
> I deeply apologize for linking Twitter, but Bloomberg is one of those garbage news sites that blocks you from reading until you turn off ads, sign up, or pay up.
> This is the author of the article anyway.
> 
> ...


I did see a thing talking about how English fans have constantly annoyed and threatened him over the years, specifically over Bayo 2 and Scalebound. So, on one hand I get it but also like, he really should've just handled the whole situation like a goddamn adult. Fuck Hellena Taylor tho, her greedy ass might do horrible damage to underpaid voice actors who actually need a fucking raise, at least she most likely won't work in this industry every again after this, I hope she won't at least.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> I did see a thing talking about how English fans have constantly annoyed and threatened him over the years, specifically over Bayo 2 and Scalebound. So, on one hand I get it but also like, he really should've just handled the whole situation like a goddamn adult. Fuck Hellena Taylor tho, her greedy ass might do horrible damage to underpaid voice actors who actually need a fucking raise, at least she most likely won't work in this industry every again after this, I hope she won't at least.


A white developer would not be allowed to say "Spanish /Hindi speaking idiots will be blocked. You know my rules."
So
no
He doesn't get to hide behind any kind of excuse for xenophobic remarks if the rest of them can't.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> A white developer would not be allowed to say "Spanish /Hindi speaking idiots will be blocked. You know my rules."
> So
> no
> He doesn't get to hide behind any kind of excuse for xenophobic remarks if the rest of them can't.


I'm not saying it's excusable, just saying he deals with shit too, he does need to grow up


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 24, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> A white developer would not be allowed to say "Spanish /Hindi speaking idiots will be blocked. You know my rules."
> So
> no
> He doesn't get to hide behind any kind of excuse for xenophobic remarks if the rest of them can't.


Aaaaaand now he's being weird and a creep


----------



## Baalf (Oct 26, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> LEEEEETTTTTSSS GOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Please play this yall, even if you didn't play the first game.
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. You got a million dollars to give me?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Aaaaaand now he's being weird and a creep


???
What'd he do now?


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> ???
> What'd he do now?


He made a special exception for a woman he thought was hot and announced it to literally everyone


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 3, 2022)

Th-thanks square enix
I hurt
And here i was hoping when they trademarked this it was gonna be parasite eve. Instead its some lame nft thing








						Square Enix has announced a playable ‘NFT collectible art experience’ | VGC
					

Symbiogenesis is described by the publisher as a "new franchise"




					www.videogameschronicle.com


----------



## Baalf (Nov 3, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Th-thanks square enix
> I hurt
> And here i was hoping when they trademarked this it was gonna be parasite eve. Instead its some lame nft thing
> 
> ...



Are non fungible tokens still seriously a thing? Why haven't they been banned yet?


----------



## Average_Lurker (Nov 4, 2022)

Sorry if this doesn't belong in this thread Warhammer: Vermintide 2 and its addon Chaos Wastes are free to claim on Steam until November 7th. Trail of Treachery will be free to claim on 8th.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Nov 7, 2022)

New Indie world scheduled for Nov 9th and there will be no Silksong news


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> New Indie world scheduled for Nov 9th and there will be no Silksong news


No anticipated games.
Only AI generated identical farming life sims.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Nov 8, 2022)

New Dead Cells update with more crossover skins and weapons, including two of my favorite games Hotline Miami and Katana Zero


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590343092598878210


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> New Indie world scheduled for Nov 9th and there will be no Silksong news


What do you know! Presentation was trash. 
Holiday season approaches and Nintendo has not one but _two _horrible presentations back to back. c:


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Nov 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> What do you know! Presentation was trash.
> Holiday season approaches and Nintendo has not one but _two _horrible presentations back to back. c:


Eh there we some I'm excited for, I can finally play World of Horror, Inscryption, Rogue Legacy 2, Pepper Grinder and Have a Nice Death so that's cool


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 10, 2022)

fun looking furry platformer is out








						Save 15% on Lunistice on Steam
					

Lunistice is a 3D Platformer created with simple & fun gameplay and a cute PS1/SEGA Saturn inspired artstyle in mind. Take the role of Hana the Tanuki and jump and fight through her dreams!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 10, 2022)

In about 8 days I'm going to be getting Pokemon: Scarlet and IT'S GONNA BE RAD.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593425650919952384 Yuji Naka is in some deep shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593242555214241796








						R-Type Tactics I & II remakes announced - Gematsu
					

Granzella announced remakes of turn-based strategy RPGs R-Type Tactics and R-Type Tactics II: Operation Bitter Chocolate during the latest Granzella Gathering live stream. The remakes will be…




					www.gematsu.com
				






Imperial Impact said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593425650919952384 Yuji Naka is in some deep shit.


God, Yuji you are such a depressing waste of a brilliant mind.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> God, Yuji you are such a depressing waste of a brilliant mind.


I misread it as "Yuji Horii" and I paniced, Since he's the creator of Dragon Quest. And when I realized it was "Yuji Naka" I could care less.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2022)

Annnnd Pokemon is shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593292235222978560


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 18, 2022)

It runs better on emulators fwiw. Better framerate, the weird texture thing in that video doesn't happen.
Which shouldn't be the case but underpowered console + Gamefreak so not too surprising
I'm having a lotta fun with the game. Still, some things are just...part of the game, like the choppy animations of anything in the distance. Both on Switch and emulators it does that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2022)

Some of these are REALLY fucking funny. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593720151874179074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593292235222978560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593298035911663616


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592712852514959362


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 18, 2022)

You think you've seen everything - and then comes _this_... 








Yes you see it right, a Jesus simulator! 
(I knew my country is overtaken by religious fanatics, but I didn't appreciate to what extent.)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> You think you've seen everything - and then comes _this_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This...deeply upsets me for some reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592712852514959362


*$60*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> *$60*


It's $80 if you live in Canada.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Nov 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> *$60*


Game Freak has really gotta start delaying shit


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Game Freak has really gotta start delaying shit


Yeah. Maybe stop shitting out 3 fucking major entries in a single year.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2022)

This just dropped out of nowhere. It's good. It's like a mix of Cave and Raizing classics. I like it a lot. https://store.steampowered.com/app/2025840/Gunvein/


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2022)

Nintendo starts giving refunds for Pokémon Scarlet and Violet
					

Pokémon Scarlet and Violet are so buggy that Nintendo is doing the unthinkable; giving refunds.




					stealthoptional.com


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Nintendo starts giving refunds for Pokémon Scarlet and Violet
> 
> 
> Pokémon Scarlet and Violet are so buggy that Nintendo is doing the unthinkable; giving refunds.
> ...


i never thought I'd see this day


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Nov 23, 2022)

Both Gungrave G.O.R.E. and Evil West launched on the same day


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Both Gungrave G.O.R.E. and Evil West launched on the same day


I was very curious about Evil West and it looks...much better. Lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2022)

This looks like fun. c:






Usually stuff of this style is milquetoast, anti game slop that wants to preach about shit it has a skindeep understanding of. This looks like a _game_.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 26, 2022)

??????????








						Mega Man Battle Network Legacy Collection To Have Denuvo On Steam; Controller Required - Noisy Pixel
					

Mega Man fansite Rockman Corner recently spotted an update on the Steam store pages of Mega Man Battle Network Legacy Collection Vol. 1...




					noisypixel.net


----------



## Baalf (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Nintendo starts giving refunds for Pokémon Scarlet and Violet
> 
> 
> Pokémon Scarlet and Violet are so buggy that Nintendo is doing the unthinkable; giving refunds.
> ...


I love the game. I really do. But I hope that pushes Game Freak to fix the game's issues.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> ??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing that no one is gonna buy the stream version?


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Good thing that no one is gonna buy the stream version?


I'm gonna buy it on Steam...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm gonna buy it on Steam...


Why? When the userbase for Battle Network is Nintendo.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why? When the userbase for Battle Network is Nintendo.


I want all my games in one place and I primarily play games on PC. Plus I have a Steam Deck so it'll give me multiple ways to play the game. I don't wanna play on my Switch or PS5 unless I have to.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why? When the userbase for Battle Network is Nintendo.


PC > consoles Switch
101% of the time.


Baalf said:


> I love the game. I really do. But I hope that pushes Game Freak to fix the game's issues.


That is some extreme optimism I wish I could have for this company. 10 million sold in 3 days _and _they're trying to say they received "no complaints".
They'll never change.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> PC > consoles Switch
> 101% of the time.


Japanese userbase speaks otherwise.


TrishaCat said:


> I want all my games in one place and I primarily play games on PC. Plus I have a Steam Deck so it'll give me multiple ways to play the game. I don't wanna play on my Switch or PS5 unless I have to.


Enjoy playing alone then?


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Enjoy playing alone then?


I'm sure there'll be Steam or discord groups for organizing games. I'm primarily interested because its a Megaman RPG, not because it has multiplayer though.
I know it might seen strange to you but please don't console war about it. I don't have a problem with you playing on Switch after all lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm sure there'll be Steam or discord groups for organizing games. I'm primarily interested because its a Megaman RPG, not because it has multiplayer though.


Enjoy buying the game twice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2022)

I said PC was better. Not more popular. 

Besides, after the first few days, no one's going to play this online beyond people in N1. Least of all *Nintendo *players.
So who gives a shit? I sure don't. But guess who'd be able to play it online for free? :]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> But guess who'd be able to play it online for free? :]


Shitty English BN6 players?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Shitty English BN6 players?


Man, and SirRob thought I was in bed with you. lmfao


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Man, and SirRob thought I was in bed with you. lmfao


Oh I'm sure some shitty English BN3 blues users would be playing on steam too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 26, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh I'm sure some shitty English BN3 blues users would be playing on steam too.


what's your damage
let people play games where they wanna play em lol
not like anyone's grilling you for your platform of choice


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> what's your damage
> let people play games where they wanna play em lol
> not like anyone's grilling you for your platform of choice


Zoomer fans think 1,4,5 and maybe 2 are janky, Therefore bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> no one's going to play this online beyond people in N1.


Before I forget, Those people are shit too because they use the same broken chips in 3 Blue over and over again.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> PC > consoles Switch
> 101% of the time.
> 
> That is some extreme optimism I wish I could have for this company. 10 million sold in 3 days _and _they're trying to say they received "no complaints".
> They'll never change.


If they're accepting refunds, then they know that the game has issues. Maybe I am being optimistic, but I'd like to wait and see what the future holds.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2022)

Baalf said:


> If they're accepting refunds, then they know that the game has issues. Maybe I am being optimistic, but I'd like to wait and see what the future holds.


Nintendo always accepts refunds if the game is shit or not.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2022)

Some good news today. 
Dragalia Lost will be shutting down! And the scum that run VGBootCamp got their Smash tournament canceled by Nintendo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2022)

A whole ass Need For Speed dropped out of fucking nowhere yesterday.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598094857313996800


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 3, 2022)

The new Need For Speed looks good! Can't help but be sad though; it reminds me of how Rockstar doesn't make Midnight Club games anymore. Those games were so good as far as arcade racers go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> The new Need For Speed looks good! Can't help but be sad though; it reminds me of how Rockstar doesn't make Midnight Club games anymore. Those games were so good as far as arcade racers go.


Look up Auto Modellista.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Dec 3, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Look up Auto Modellista.


That's one I've been meaning to play for a while now, it looks so cool


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> That's one I've been meaning to play for a while now, it looks so cool


If you do, play the NTSC-*J* version. Do NOT play the localization. They massively overtuned the steering making it borderline unplayable and I do not understand why. So because of that, it flopped way harder than it was likely going to in PAL and NTSC.

Aside from that, it's really just GT with even better music, menus, and visuals.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

If this not just for video gaming, I'd like to point out that everyone is still having a good laugh about WotC faking selling out the MTG 30th Anniversary sets. Still doesn't make up for creating the product in the first place.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2022)

*WORD?*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600479249516863489
Can finally just turn off lightning and coin. Christ.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600423585331703808


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Nintendo is shockingly supporting the competitve Smash community after 15+ years of suppression and harassment. They've partnered with one of the more prominent teams, Panda Global.
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice





Judge Spear said:


> I'm skeptical. The last two times they had any hand involved in a competitive scene outside of Pokemon, it ended poorly.
> 
> And I trust no soulless corporation to suddenly have a change of heart after 15 years of viciously low blows. Something reeks here but I guess we'll see. I'm open to be wrong...


Well, it didn't pan out at _all _how I expected, but Panda Global has been totally cannibalized and is basically dead. A LOT of the already fractured Smash scene became collateral in the wake of it's implosion. Dr. Alan Bunney, the Panda CEO, is ground zero for this recent debacle dating back to the Wednesday before Thanksgiving. Nintendo partially, but not in any way that isn't typical of them.

A lot of he said, she said. But the statements that could be verifiably refuted has really dragged Dr. Alan. But some loose ends remain to be cleaned up. Alan and his family are dealing with incredibly horrible and wholly undeserved harassment because of this mess and a lot of players/TO's are down* hundreds of thousands* total on the opposing sides. Panda lost the majority of it's players, and SWT being the best thing for Smash in a decade is down the drain after years of planning.

It's a lot to chronicle but this is the Spark Notes of the current topic.





It's a real fuckup.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2022)

I didnt have interest in the game but thank god Elden Ring beat out everything else last night. Nothing else deserved GOTY at all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 10, 2022)

lol smash lol


----------



## Baalf (Dec 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I didnt have interest in the game but thank god Elden Ring beat out everything else last night. Nothing else deserved GOTY at all.


I don't agree.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601993259856891904


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I don't agree.


ok


Imperial Impact said:


> lol smash lol


It's a mess out here. And all brought on themselves honestly. I can't even really feel bad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2022)

Holy fuck.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 16, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Holy fuck.


this game made my 3070 scream in pain and agony
They made Portal DEMANDING


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

still get it while its free(if you have normal portal) because maybe someday gpus will improve


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2022)

I just realized that Gamefreak was even lazy back in the day by reusing the same cry. For example Charizard and Rryhorn have the same cry.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 17, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I just realized that Gamefreak was even lazy back in the day by reusing the same cry. For example Charizard and Rryhorn have the same cry.


in what game, older games that would save a good amount of storage space


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> in what game, older games that would save a good amount of storage space


Gen II


----------



## ben909 (Dec 17, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gen II


so the gbc age? or was that gba?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> so the gbc age? or was that gba?


All the Gen I cries are re-used in Gen II. So the GBC.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 17, 2022)

i think memory was short in that time period, so it would save space, although they have no reason to use that excuse now


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Dec 20, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i think memory was short in that time period, so it would save space, although they have no reason to use that excuse now


It was, even in the GBA. I'm glad the Ace Attorney devs are very open with how development goes into the games. In the original three (that released on the GBA in Japan and only came to America on the DS) struggled with memory. They wanted 5 cases for 1 and 2 but just couldn't store anymore into the carts, and 3 only had a 5th case because they had gotten so good at recycling animations and locations and made a chapter way shorter than usual.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2022)

GOTY is out








						Save 10% on Super Lesbian Animal RPG on Steam
					

Melody has decided to become a healer in this classic-inspired turn-based RPG about love, anxiety, and fighting funny-looking monsters in dungeons.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2022)

Trash character design aside, this looks like a flagship search action title in the works. For sure pulling from Portrait of Ruin. Will definitely be trying this. Looks insanely good.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Trash character design aside, this looks like a flagship search action title in the works. For sure pulling from Portrait of Ruin. Will definitely be trying this. Looks insanely good.



... it looks like Castlevania. Like it doesn't even have its own identity. It's just Castlevania with generic anime waifus.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2022)

Baalf said:


> ... it looks like Castlevania. Like it doesn't even have its own identity. It's just Castlevania with generic anime waifus.


The combat looks great though and aside from Portrait of Ruin, there aren't many dual character search action titles. There's room for interesting puzzles and traversal with a mechanic like that which hasn't been explored enough in this genre.
The character design is horseshit, but I can stomach it if they make a fun game. _Generally_, I'm fine with more of the same if it's done well.

But yeah, these characters fucking SUCK dude. I kind of hate Inti Creates art direction in general but this is like the worse yet. lmao
Definitely turning off the voices. It'll offer some reprieve.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 27, 2022)

Honestly wish they never canceled that anthro pirate game (I think that was them?).


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Honestly wish they never canceled that anthro pirate game (I think that was them?).


Kaio?
That was Keiji Inafune who can no longer deliver on a project to save his ass. He's not associated with Inti Creates though.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Kaio?
> That was Keiji Inafune who can no longer deliver on a project to save his ass. He's not associated with Inti Creates though.


Oh.

As for the character designs, they honestly ruin it for me. As usual, the bad guys are actually cool and well designed, as well as incredibly diverse, while the heroes do nothing but pander to weebs. I know I have said it before, but I never want to hate the protagonist.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Oh.
> 
> As for the character designs, they honestly ruin it for me. As usual, the bad guys are actually cool and well designed, as well as incredibly diverse, while the heroes do nothing but pander to weebs. I know I have said it before, but I never want to hate the protagonist.


No, I get it. Trust me. 
Gameplay has to look fucking _sick _for me to look past shit like this (within reason). But there's definitely a reluctance here. :l


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Kaio?
> That was Keiji Inafune who can no longer deliver on a project to save his ass. He's not associated with Inti Creates though.


He's friends with them.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Trash character design aside, this looks like a flagship search action title in the works. For sure pulling from Portrait of Ruin. Will definitely be trying this. Looks insanely good.


I'm like 90% certain just looking at 3 seconds of this that the artwork is done by the same artist that does Gal Gun


Spoiler



good


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm like 90% certain just looking at 3 seconds of this that the artwork is done by the same artist that does Gal Gun
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


gross


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 28, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I'm like 90% certain just looking at 3 seconds of this that the artwork is done by the same artist that does Gal Gun
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is why people get mad at you.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> This is why people get mad at you.


I wasn't aware people got mad at me!
Oh well, I can't help liking cringe weebshit x3
The game itself looks fun though, the art is just a bonus for me x3.
I think it's neat characters can use guns in this. Ceiling grappling is also pretty rad.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh wait it's literally a spinoff of the Gal Gun series no wonder. The main characters are from Gal Gun Double Peace


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Dec 29, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Oh wait it's literally a spinoff of the Gal Gun series no wonder. The main characters are from Gal Gun Double Peace


Yeh I realized that with that very first reveal trailer  after awhile and was like "...well it's not the weirdest connection to Gal Gun out there," the Gunvolt and Blaster Master cameos are weirder to me lol


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Dec 29, 2022)

I know like only one other person will care but damnit I want more of these games coming westward and am glad it's staying on consoles! We need more cool RPGs with tanks!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608256831989895170


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2022)

Pre-order bonuses.


			https://files.catbox.moe/du51rp.mp4
		



			https://files.catbox.moe/3rmd4u.mp4
		

So I was wrong about Capcom not balancing the meta. Treebomb + Prism trick is fixed for online battle, But you can use the trick offline.
So there's Private matches, Public matches, Battle format.





Every single chip will be re-drawn into HD when trading to a friend.

EDIT: Before I forget, You can change the voice acting if you hate the English one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)

HOLY FUCK









						PAYDAY 3 on Steam
					

PAYDAY 3 is the explosive sequel to one of the most popular co-op shooters of the past decade. Wishlist now!




					store.steampowered.com


----------

